# IUI Girl's TTC - Part 182!



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Happy chatting ladies

                             ​


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, I can be first to post and a recent re-joiner to the thread as well. 
here's            to everyone. 
May thread 182 be really really lucky  
Tiny x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well & a special hi to the newbies from over the weekend 

Made it in to work fighting the wind & rain etc

cd 19 for me today & I have a scan at lunch time to see if my folies have grown since my last scan on wednesday.....fingers crossed.

See you all later.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls, welcome to all the newbies.  How was everyone's weekend??


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning all !!

Hope everyone had a good weekend !?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well it very quiet on here today, I guess Kittenpaws hasn't yet sorted her internet connection


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Lou!

How's you hun ??

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am good thanks, feeling tired as had a busy weekend so can't wait till 3.30pm to get home and put my feet up.  How about you?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

About the same actually - feeling really tired today and clock watching for 5pm already !!!

Got weigh in tonight and not sure how I've done this week.  How you getting on ?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I feel like I have lost just hoping that is the case, I have been really good with my food all weekend just the alcohol good luck with your weigh in, have you been sticking to plan?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, mostly but wasn't so strict over the weekend so not sure about tonight.  I feel like I'm due for a gain as I've been losing steadily for the past month or so.  We'll see.  

Me and DH were chatting about starting IUI last night - bless him, he's so positive that this will work for us - I really must work on my PMA!

Quiet on here today - hope everyone hasn't got blown away in the storm !


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thats good about your DH, bless always helps doesn't it xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi lou and nix  
ive not been around much with this cycle but here now 
hope all goes well with your weigh in, i had a red bush tea this morning with toast had to be abit healthy as i had a indian last night.
havnt got long till test day getting very nervous as its the last time


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Zoie, I hope and   you get your deserved BFP with it being your last time    My next tx will be my last so here's to us getting our BFP's

Just had a text from Leech her computer has died and gone to heaven, she sends her love to you all and says she will log on later when back at home.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Haven't been on here for a while as i was really fed up with tx being cancelled last month so have been trying to keep busy doing other stuff.

Great news to those who have had bfps..It really show that it can work

Good luck to those who are testing soon too..really hope to see more bfps here.

Well AF arrived on sat so just waiting to get booked in for scans for this month..for some reason my cycle has reduced from 30 days to 27 days and now to 25 days...should i be worried about this?

Really hope that this month is a good one for all iui girls having treatment

hope everyone is well and hi to all the newbies  
take care


zarzar


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks for the  
after this iui i have to go back to consultant and then get reffered for ivf dont know what im entittled to but more than one go would be nice  
i think i have to wait 3 months to see con at the hospital then another 3 months to get apointment for barts then i think its a years wait  so after this ive got to play the waiting game


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

What date are you testing Zoie ?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

i test on the 14 but not holding onto much as i have no symptoms


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sending lots of       your way Zoie, you wouldn't have any symptoms anyway so try and stay positive honey.  Really hope it works out for you xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi nix i noticed you go queens at romford i had the dr from there do my iui dr salvanada or something like that 
my normall dr could not be there so i had him he seemed nice very chatty 
the lou ive had the odd back ache but with all my other iui i had af symptoms and stuff but all i got i sensitive nipple which will be the pregnyll, never know just keep praying


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's it Zoie try and stay positive


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I've got everything crossed for you Zoie   

Hmmm, me and Satha aren't exactly friends!!  My first appointment I had with him he was just SO rude - he never spoke directly to us, didn't even look at me and spent the whole apointment - all 2 minutes of it!! - speaking into his dictafone.......and this was after keeping us waiting for almost 2 hours !!  Saying this though - if I get a BFP then he'll be close to God as far as I'm concerned    There is a sister at Queens' though who is just amazing - Sister Anne (as Essex Girlie will agree!) is on par with Mother Teresa!

Speaking of EG - when's she back from her holidays ?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

aparently dr sartha has good sucess rates with iui 
it was funny cause he tickled my tube with the catheter so he knew he was in the right place gave me abit of a belly ache but only for a few seconds.
if i was to pay i would go to him.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's good to know then - about his success rates, not that he tickled your tube  

Hopefully it'll be good news for you in a few days then


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

i hope so that way me and dh can move on it seems we have been on hold doing treatment.
would be nice to get back to normall but with an added little bundle


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi ladies…quite on here today…

Got back from the clinic (running 1hr late due to the bad weather).  No change so they have increased my dose of menopur to 150iu & I go back on Wednesday.  I also have an appointment provisionally booked for Friday with the Consultant …..as Friday will be cd23 I guess that if there is no progress the cycle will be abandoned.

Also had a really rotten weekend…my Nan had a hip replacement op but has taken a turn for the worse & is now in ITU & on life support…the Drs are not sure why she won’t wake up…it is either her kidneys which are failing or she may have some brain damage…it never rains but it pours….


Anyway enough being miserable…good luck to all the testers & to everyone starting on their treatment.

Amanda x

PS whats for lunch/dinner ?


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Amanda

sorry you're having such a rotten day...Hope things start to improve for you and your cycle isn't abandoned. 

For some reason I can't seem to get in touch with my clinic today to get booked in for this cycle..it's so frustrating


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi amandalofi keep positive and drink loads of water and milk and ive everything crossed your follies will grow   .
sorry to hear about your nan i know how horrible it is to have a loved family member ill my thoughts go out to you and your family .
if you to let out your feeling then this is the place cause we will all be here


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Amanda - sending you lots of    on a crappy day !

On the food front - so far have had mini shredded wheat for brekky and zero point veggie soup for lunch.  Got chicken, boiled spuds and veggies for dinner and I can't wait !!

Nix.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the suuport & kind words ladies....lets hope things start to look up...I am going home to put a hot wter bottle on my tummy & to drink loads of water 

Zarzar - hope you get in touch with your clinic soon...I know how frustrating it is.

Zoie - fingerscrossed you get your BFP this cycle.

Nix - you have been a very good girl on the food front today....good luck with the weigh-in tonight...cup a soup for me for lunch today but having pizza tonight as I can't be bothered 

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Amanda- Sorry to hear you are having a hard time at the moment.  
Zoie- Only three more full days to go until testing. I am getting soooooo nervous! Hope we both get good news on Friday 
Zarzar- Hope you get in touch with your clinic soon.

Only four more sleeps until I can test . My friend is coming over tonight and staying til Wednesday. We are off to the Rosario Islands tomorrow for a day of sunbathing . I'll be glad to have some company to make the time go quicker and stop me obsessing about every twinge. Spoke to my Mum today who said she had AF pains for the first couple of months of both her pregnancies. Perhaps there is hope for me yet !


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey    

Can you let me know what you think of this please!

Ok I was basted on day 13 of my cycle after having a trigger shot on day 12. From a scan my follicle was 20mm and womb lining was great - I don't naturally ovulate until day 16 roughly. Anyway, had basting. So for I have had a metalic taste in my mouth, a bit like blood. Have sore boobs, lots of white CM and craping on both sides. 
I stupidly tested yesterday and this morning -13dpo and got BFN. Booooo! I SO thought it had worked. 
Anway, I spoke to LWC who explained that 13dpo for me is too early to test, as my period is still not due for about a week. I thought that my LP phase would start from trigger shot day, making my cycle shorter as Luteal phase - ie 14 days would start from the trigger day. But no, I was told that my period would still e due on the same day. I have a long cycle about 33 days...

So maybe I have tested way to early. Still a bit confused about that bit!
Anyway, I have just spotted a tiny bit when I wiped (SO SORRY TMI!!!) and still feel crampy. Could I get implantation spotting on day 13? or is this too late. Do you think maybe this is just an indication that my period is on iots way?

Any ideas I am loosing the plot. 

Thanks for reading XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies,  

Wow its definitely busier on a weekday than the weekends on this thread!  Was really busy at work today, so at least I didn't have time to suffer withdrawal symptoms from FF.   

Now home (at last), with my lovely fluffy Piglet hot water bottle on my tummy, PJ's on already and a bowl of juicy grapes to polish off. 

Firstly, hello to those people I haven't "met" yet - I'm a newbie to this thread (just got AF and so off the 2ww).  Spoke to some of you at the end of last week/this weekend but there are some names I don't remember.  Thanks to those people who "propped me up" at the end of last week when I was struggling.  

So - Zoie - still sending up lots of  &  's for you honey.  I see you got a "ticker" sorted out - were my instructions any help?  

Emma.b - No wonder you're nervous .... only 3 more days to go.  Just like Zoie I am sending up lots of  's &   for you.  How good to have your friend around to take your mind off things a bit.  Soak up some sun for us (our weather was pants today).

Zarzar - I tried to get hold of my clinic today as well, but they just left a message at home saying could I call tomorrow.  It's SO frustrating when you are all keen to get things going and then can't get hold of anyone.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Amanda -   - so sorry to hear about your Nan.  My Grandma had a hip replacement op a few years ago, and it's a tough op isn't it.  I   she will recieve the strength she needs to get better.  Hope the hot water bottle/water will make those follies blossom & grow.  Good luck for your next scan on Wednesday.   

Hello Lou & Nix -  . Hope you get on OK tonight with your  .  I'm feeling all fat and bloaty with my AF, but it might have something to do with the Fingers of Fudge/garlic bread/jelly babies I ate this weekend   (I always get the AF munchies!).

Well, take care all and   &   to you all.  XXX

p.s Emnjo - we were obviously typing our posts at the same time, so sorry you are a p.s.  I am SO confused about dates to test etc, and I didn't even make it to testing day so I am no help really.  I remember having that metallic taste you describe when I was pg with dd, plus the sore boobs, white CM and some cramps.  Poor you, having such a long cycle - means you are suffering for longer than most of the 2ww girlies.  Mine can vary from 21 days to 31 days.  So, sorry I have no ideas, but didn't want to ignore you when you are "losing the plot".  Stay   honey - it all looks good so far.


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww Julie your so sweet.... thank you for your reply. 

I am so lost!! Not sure if my period is going to come, or that I am pregnant. It could so go either way! Very lost. 

Just had a tiny bit of spotting so god knows what that means!

Hows it going with you?? XX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Emnjo

I do think the body is cruel to us sometimes isn't it honey - so many of the AF symptoms are similar to pg symptoms and it's hard to tell.  I though my AF had started Fri, then just spotting, then same Sat but finally arrived properly late yesterday night.  For about an hour on Saturday I started to get excited and think I had been wrong.  But no .... it's hot water bottle comfort for the pain tonight.  

Are you taking it easy anyway, or are you a busy work bunny?


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

hi ladies,

amanda, sorry to hear about your gran,  my thoughts and   are with you that she makes a full recovery.

zoie wishing you luck and have everything crossed for a  

I had a scan today to check follies, was hoping to get go ahead for basting but not to be, have to up meds and go back for another scan on thur, trying to maintain   but am getting anxious about it not working now!

Can anyone tell me how to get a ticker,can pm me instructions, would be much appreciated.


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girls

Amandafoli - so sorry about your gran, I really hope she gets the strength somewhere to pull through.  Sorry about your follies too, so strange when it was all fine last month.  Try and look on the positive side -maybe this has been the problem for you and they'll be able to sort it out.

emnjo - your symptoms sound positive. Hang on in there!

Zoie - try and stay positive, loads of people don't have any symptoms that they're pregnant, especially not very early on.

Zarzar - I'm not sure of the answer to your question re cycle length, but I've had the same thing! I used to be about 30 days, then 27 days but sometimes 25 days!!!! I asked the girls on the secondary thread and everyone seemed to think it was fine!!!

Faithful xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I hope that you don’t mind me joining your thread!   We’re about to start our second IUI, and as I was so disappointed at the outcome of our first IUI (AF showed at 10dpo) I thought that chatting with others that are going through the same thing might help. 

I noticed you all like to keep your food diaries!   I love my food so much that I’m useless with dieting so have to keep the excess pounds off with exercise. Just wondered if any of you had any suggestions re exercise in the 2ww? Last time we were away so it was easy to relax but next time we will be here and I don’t know whether I should be taking part in some of the gentler classes such as yoga

Hope that I get to ‘meet’ you all soon, xx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hiya

Hi wiggywoo welocme to the thread. sorry your first iui was a bfn. Hope you get a bfp this time around   . Sorry i can't answer your question about exercise ( i'm not much of an exercise fan, swimming once a week is as much as i can do) i'm sure someone will be able to answer your question though. 

Amanda and marmaladeboo grow follies grow   . I hope you get good news at your next scan.

emma.b, zoie and emnjo good luck for your test days...please try not to test early (if you haven't already) Emnjo I would think you would have to test on the day your period is due but i'm not sure..Have you asked your clinic? I will have the opposite problem to you. my period will be due before theend of my 2ww so I really hope i get to test  

Julie it looks like we're going to be cycling at around the same time..I think i'm due to ovulate on good friday..Is your clinic open over Easter..Luckily mine is only closed on the sunday...I would hate for my cycle to be cancelled because of bank holidays

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you are at

take care

zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all, well you have been chatty yesterday haven't you, sorry no personals busy with work but will catch up with you all soon     

Everybody testing this week


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad to be alive my friends - trust me, flying into the UK was not pleasant yesterday morning. Tried to land at Gatwick but after a couple of attempts and then aborted landings we ended up landing in Birmingham! Fun few hours trying to get home from there let me tell you. 

Anyway - holiday was fab but now I feel like pants due to lack of sleep and being surrounded by a plane full of people spontaneously throwing up all over the place. Going to head back to bed for a while I think and hope I feel better when I wake up.

No idea what you've all been up to - any BFP's in the last couple of weeks?

Nix - when are you going to start IUI, have you decided yet?

I think my next go will start over Easter weekend so here's hoping the Easter Bunny brings me plenty of fertile eggs


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Essex G

Glad you had a good holiday...i don't envy you having to fly into the uk yesterday tho..glad you go back in one piece 
I think we'll be having treatment around the same time..I've got my first scan on sat (finally got through to the clinic so panic over) I do hope the easter bunny brings me fertile eggs too  

Hi Lou..Hope you arn't working too hard


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

EG - really good to have you back !  Birmingham ?!?!  How did you end up getting back to CH from there ?!?!?!  What a nightmare !

Will be starting IUI when AF next shows which should be from 1st April onwards.....  God, I hope this works     For both of us !!!

So, weigh in last night........  It was a miracle and I lost 3 and a half lbs !!  Yaaayyyyy me !!  Kate Moss eat your heart out   

How's everyone else doing today ??

Nix.


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey hey
Well period cam today. S upset    I really thought it had worked..

Not sure to go straight onto IVF or do another IUI...


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

So sorry emnjo  

We're here if you want us hun.

xx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you. I wasn't well prepared! I really thought it had worked.. my body must have been playing evil tricks on me..

Not sure what to do next. Maybe IUI with clomid to give us a better chance.

Thanks for your words. 

I just hope we get there in the end

Whats your story Nix?? Wishing you lots of luck whatever it is!

Zarzar I hope your scan goes well. Good Luck! Its so fab that they can wash your husbands sperm, wishing you all the luck in the world

Emma


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Emjo..Really sorry it didn't work for you this time    the body really can play tricks on us. I hope that whatever you decide to do next you get a positive result..Was this your first iui?

Thank you for your good luck message...It really is fab and if it works for us it will truly feel like miracle  

Good luck with what ever you decide to do  

zarzar


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Zarzar I am sure it will work!! 

Yes this was our first IUI, so I shouldn't get too down! I am 28 and have no fertility problems, we just need some sperm - so we have a hot brazillian sugar daddy who is our donor! (unknown donor) 

I think we will have one more IUI and then see what happens. Are you having assisted IUI?

Emma X


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Emnjo - I'm going to start my first IUI when AF shows, due 1st april onwards.  I did 6 months of clomid last year - all of which were BFN unfortunately. 

Thinking of you hun - it's all just so unfair isn't it.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm having natural IUI as i have no fertility problems either..Fingers crossed for you next time  
Will you try again straight away or are you going to have a break for a while?


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

zarzar said:


> I'm having natural IUI as i have no fertility problems either..Fingers crossed for you next time
> Will you try again straight away or are you going to have a break for a while?


Trying again for sure, I will keep going till we get our sprog 
Have baseline scan 2mrw, so it all starts again! Its good in a way that as soon as you know its all over, it starts again. The only good thing about IUI!!

What do you think the success rate for IUI is really? LWC think its only about 15% but it must be more than that?! What have you been told?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry about your BFN Emnjo     you get your BFP very soon.  Well I have just been out to get a cake for a work party on Thursday and it should have taken 30mins but the bloody sat nav took me the wrong way so I am now back at work all stressed.....

EG welcome back, oo sounded like a rough flight, good holiday thought??  Leech got a BFP last week honey!!


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Emnjo on my clinic website they say that their success rates are 11% for iui which seems really low...They say that this is because they often have women referred to them who have had failied attempts elswhere in the country..Also they say its low because of the infectious diseases programme they offer...I think generally its about 15 -20 % success rates.

It still soesn't make very good reading though   

hope your scan goes well tomorrow..Are you taking any medication?


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Feeling a bit more lively now after some more sleep and lots of toast!
Nix - Journey back was awful, ended up getting train from B'ham to Euston, cab to Liverpool St and train back to CH. THought it was never going to end! Well done continuing to lose weight hun, you are so disciplined. 

Had fab holiday though - I can thoroughly recommend Margarita as a holiday destination. Sunny everyday, lovely beach and we also got to go waterfall walking which was amazing. As I got BFN shortly before we went away I made full use of the bar and drank Pina Coladas and Margaritas everyday - back on the wagon now though.

Emma - so sorry for your BFN, its hard isn't it, but somehow you have to pick yourself up and try and think positively about the next go. Give yourself a treat tonight though and eat/drink something naughty 

Leech - BFP!! YYeahhhhh!!! So happy for you - thats brilliant news. Every BFP on this board means the IUI works and its just a matter of time for the rest of us.
Gosh see how a holiday does wonders for the old positive mental attitude.

Zarzar - good luck for your scan    

Sorry to those I've missed out - nothing personal but can't keep up with all your posts! Will get back into the swing when I'm back at work tomorrow. Will also have to start healthy eating again as I seem to have eaten nothing but crisps, toast and airline food for the last 2 days. 

Loads of         to you all

Essex G
p.s. trying to change my profile picture to a nice holiday snap of me and DH but it won't let me upload it   will keep trying.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

What a day   

Thank crunchie it's almost over !!!

Chat tomorrow.

Nix. x


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi, Girls. Can I join you? 

I've just had my first consult at SEFC and I'm going to start IUI with next cycle. I'm a little overwhelmed by it all-- after a year on the NHS where everything was "in three months you can do x," today it was "call us with your next period and away we go!" I'm excited, though, they seem to think I'm a good candidate.


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

emjo, sorry to hear your news x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Emnjo - So sorry honey.     .  Like you it was my first attempt at IUI, but I still had so much hope, and it's hard when it doesn't work, no matter what attempt you're on.   &   for all us BFN ladies this month.

Sorry for lack of other personals, but I'm   and need to go and get something to eat).  Rang my clinic today to book my 8/10 day scan.  Told they can't do anything this month as both consultants are o.o.a - one off sick, one on holiday.  Gutted.   

Trying to be   and think that maybe this is what is "meant" to happen.  Maybe we'll get a BFP trying naturally? 

Sorry to be a sad bunny - bad day all round really.

,   &   to everyone.  (Would love some bubbles ladies).


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Julie,  sorry to hear your news, glad to see your staying positive.  my thoughts are with you.
Thanks for the ticker instructions x

to all other ladies hope all is well.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Julie Sorry your treatment won't be going ahead this month. That happened to me last month and it is so upsetting and frustrating..I tried to think positive and think well this has obviously happened for a reason..Hopefully we'll get bfps soon.


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

Julie-- that's terrible. I would be really angry, just at the situation. 

Em-- I'm also sorry to hear about your bad news. It's just so unfair.


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Julie
Sorry to read about your frustration with your clinic. With Easter coming up we will all probably have to keep an eye on timings for scans etc. But if its any consolation, my nurse advised us to have a break between each IUI as the drugs will still be around in your system giving your fertility a boost so it still improves your chances of falling pregnant naturally for some. She also said she believes the body needs time to rest inbetween each IUI to avoid our bits feeling like their under assault each month!
I know its frustrating and natural instinct tells you to do everything as quickly as possible but by having a break you may actually be giving your body more chance to prepare for the next go.

Hope that gives you a little bit of hope anyway hun and wishing you loads of     for your next go whenever it comes round.

Essex Girlie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Julie - sorry to read about your news honey.    But as EG says always best to try and have a rest xxx

Welcome to Chocolate ellie 

Good morning to everybody else, sorry no more personals work is manic organising a corporate party for tomorrow night in Nottingham, but got some good news I lost 1.5lbs last night so thats 10lbs off!!!  Yipeee.........


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is ok...Well i have woken up with a cold and a sore throat and am feeling pretty [email protected] you think this will have an effect on the success of my treatment this month..I'm probably going to be going for basting this time next week!

Well done Lou on your weight loss..Wish i could get myself motivated 
take care


zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey zarzar don't worry about your weight loss just concentrate on your tx for the moment, I have read so many women being full with colds and cough and ending up with BFP's so     for you honey


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Zarzar/Chocolateellie/Essex Girlie

Thank you for all your words of support &   & thanks for all the bubbles which came my way last night.  Will be blowing some back.

I'm very fortunate that I don't have any medication (except HRT!  ) so clinic haven't advised to wait between IUI's.  However, I'm just going to focus on have a few weeks off having to drive over an hour for each scan.  Maybe my bits are really excited at being left alone for a month ( )We are even looking at trying to get away for the Easter weekend now.  (If we can get a special offer somewhere!).

I'm not angry with the clinic - that's just life - people have to holiday and people get ill.  It's just a bit frustrating - had ov over weekend in January, then BFN in Feb, now missing Mar ... but checking out other people's histories, I think that's the norm.

Lou - well done with the weight loss again - 10lbs is a fantastic milestone to achieve!  

Zarzar - just seen your latest post - sorry you have started a cold bug - don't think it affects treatment (hey, but what do I know, I'm a relative newbie still).  Hopefully by next week you will be all better and ready for basting.   

Hope you all have good day's ladies & thanks again for all your support.  Thank God for FF!!! XXXX


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

Zarzar-- Look after yourself-- it's going around at my work where people get the cold and then get full blown s&d a few days later. I hope yours is a BFP, though, cause how much better would that be?!?

Julie-- I think you've got a really good attitude about having a few weeks without having to drive to scans. I'm not looking forward to that part.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone..I'm just going to try and eat healthily and get my 5 a day and hopefully by next week i'll be on top form  

Julie you have got a really good attitude and i hope you get to have a nice break away over easter


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP are you now online from home


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey girls

Urgghhh! First day back at work and I already feel like I never went away! And what is with this weather. Roll on spring.

Lou - you and Nix should get some kind of medal for doing so well with the weight loss. You're stars!  

Zarzar - sorry you're feeling [email protected] hunny. Try and drink loads of warm drinks to keep yourself hydrated - good for fertility and for colds.   No Night nurse for you though!  

Chocellie - welcome to the board hun. Sorry i didn't reply last night, I was so tired I couldn't read straight. I know what you mean about IUI though, we were the same - went for needle training and found out we could start straight away. You get so used to having to wait for ever with this fertility madness that it freaks us out when something actually happens quickly!     for you and your journey.

Julie - glad you're feeling more positive and booking a break is a fab idea. But I would say that as I've just got back from hols!  

Anyone else out there today?

Right! Food so far today - Toasted cheese muffin for breakfast (yum), loads of water and Earl Grey tea and two melon flavoured sweets.

Lunch is going to be 2 wholemeal hot cross buns (makes me feel like they are slightly healthy) and smoky bacon crisps!

As you can see I am still in holiday 'I'll eat what I like' mode but I'm going back to the healthy stuff at the weekend once I've got a surprise 60th party out the way on Sat night. Will also go back on the wagon as I had more than my fair share of Pina Coladas in the last 2 weeks  

have a good day
Essex Girlie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey EG welcome back sorry work is poo for you   and thanks for the medal suggestion, just glad to be getting the weight off.  My food diary for today is cheese on toast for breakfast (need to do some shopping) and ham sandwich for lunch with a lovely mug shot chow mein flavour I think Mmmmm.....


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls - or is it afternoon already  

Good to have you back EG.  What date do you think you'll be starting IUI ??

Ok, so food so far today - mini shredded wheat for brekky and off to a lunch meeting in a bit so depends what they give me there.  Having turkey salad & cous cous for dinner tonight.

Sorry for the lack of personals, rushing to get out the door for a meeting.

Back later.

Nix.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi ladies...hope you are all ok today.

Chocolateellie - I am at SEFC too & on my second IUI...they are really nice over there and I have nothing to complain about...good luck with your treatment.

Zarzar - hope you feel better soon...hopefully you will be fully recovered by basting day 

Leicester - well done on on the SW.

Julie - sorry to hear about your clinic...it must be especially hard as it is your first attempt...I hope next time round all goes well & is successful .

EG - glad you got back from your hols safe & sound and also that you are feeling like your usual self again.

Emnjo & Nix -   good luck with your next cycle.

AAM: next scan this afternoon to see if there is any change.  Not holding much hope as the last few days have been very upsetting for me.  We found out yesterday that my Nan is never going to wake up again & it is a matter of time before she passes away.  It could be the next few days or few weeks  .

Anyway sorry to bring you sad news....hope you all have a good afternoon...going to find some comfort food now but don't feel much like eating.

Food so far - a lemon cup cake.

Take care.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Amanda so sorry to read about your Nan


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Amanda so sorry to hear about your nan...Hopefully you will get some good news this afternoon at your scan. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Amanda - so sorry   it doesn't matter what anyone says - its still a shock isn't it.   for your scan this afternoon.

Nix - hoping to start stabbing myself again sometime over the Easter weekend as AF should start around 20th March. Mind you with the holiday I wouldnt' be surprised if its early or late as flying always seems to muck my cycle up. Hope your meeting is/was ok.

EG


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone...will let you know how I get on with the scan later today.

Amanda x


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, no, that's awful to hear, amanda. I would just be beside myself. Thanks for the welcome. I'm sure I'll bother you with questions later when we're starting treatment.

Essex-- it's so hard to get back onto healthy eating at the same time as trying to adjust back to "normal life" after holidays-- at least for me.


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Amanda - I'm so sorry about your Nan - what a shock for you all. Lots of   to you.  Hope you get some good news with your scan.


Julie - very annoying re clinic, like we don't spend enough time waiting as it is. I've just had a month off and I have found it quite good in a way. I've tried to think about other things instead.

Anyone heard from Kitten Paws, think she's testing about now?


AF due Fri so will be back cycling soon!!!

Faithful x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

AArgh - just lost a long post (again) -is it just me that keeps doing that?

Right, start again.

Amanda - So sorry honey to hear the news about your Nan.  Why is it that difficult times always seem to "hit" us at the same time?  I hope that some really positive news from your scan will help a little to lift some of your sadness.    

Faithful/Chocolateellie/Essex Girlie/Zarzar - Thanks for your lovely words.  I'm usually quite positive but there are a couple of days when I struggle, and yesterday was one of them.  Just trying to focus on having a month off to just enjoy some   and less petrol useage!!!    

Food - well started well enough with decaf tea and 2 weetabix.  Got the munchies at the hospital today, so had some crisps.  Then stopped at Morrisons and ate before I shopped - cheese omelette (not too bad ... but .... OK confession time ..... chips and beans too).  Tonight will just be a couple of slices of wholemeal toast with honey, because I'm off to my yoga/meditation class.  Will send out some positive healing energy to you all (and keep just a teensey/weensey bit for me).

Well,   &   &   to you all.  Catch up later. XXX


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Back from meeting and about to rush out again, but just wanted to say sorry to hear about your nan Amanda      I hope you got good news at your scan this afternoon!

Right, hopefully be back for a more productive day FF wise tomorrow  

Night all !

Nix.


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Evening ladies,

I’m still very new to this so I’ll try and keep up!!  

Julie, I know exactly how you feel,   we only have one consultant that can do the treatment at our clinic and he was on holiday at the same time two months running!! I was so upset the second time when his secretary told me that I cried so much on the phone I had to cut her off!! Still she’s not that sympathetic so I don’t feel bad. Having said that it is sooooo frustrating so well done you on all the positive thoughts.

Amanda,   that’s awful news about your gran, I feel for you, I hope that you have family to support each other. How was your scan??

Zarzar, hope you feel better soon and take care of yourself.  

And good luck to everyone else for your forthcoming scans & basting etc.     I’ll try and get all the names remembered soon.

Even though AF arrived a week ago for me (5 days early) I’m still feeling low about it.   Usually I bounce back after a few days but this time around it’s been more difficult, and generally I’ve been less enthusiastic about chatting to friends and at work – this morning I thought that I was going to cry because someone had taken my calendar and not put it back!!! How sensitive am I

Still, on the positive, we’re back to have our cd10 scan on Saturday and I’ve bought some pineapple juice in preparation for the 2ww. 

Does anyone have any tips for drinking 2 litres of water a day?? I am useless and probably don’t even manage 1 litre but I know that I need to try extra hard….


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Wiggywoo

sorry your not feeling that great..I was like that last week but and even started crying at a news story about kevin keegan (am not remotely interested in football)But now everything seems to be moving really fast and i also have a scan booked in for sat (cd. Probably going to be going for basting next wed or thurs..When do you think you'll be going? Hope you get some positive thoughts soon  

About drinking the 2 litres of water I just try and have 4 pints of water throughout the day..1 first thing in the morning, 1 at lunch, 1 with dinner and then another in the evening...it doesn't seem that much to me now..it's only 4 drinks..just means i have less cups of tea but i suppose thats a good thing.


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Zarzar, at least I’m not the only one feeling over-emotional.    

We may be cycle buddies!!   I expect that we should be basted on Tues/Wed next week. It could be difficult as on Tues DH has the big bosses over and has to take them for lunch which would be very difficult to get out of, then Thurs he is away for the day! Fingers crossed it won’t be Thurs as I will be gutted to have to miss a whole month for the sake of one day. If it turns out to be Tues could be amusing, I told DH he might have to use the disabled toilet at work (no-one ever in there) give me a call and I’ll collect his   to take up to the hospital!! Shocker, he doesn’t seem that keen!

Good idea about having water with each meal, I’ll try that starting tonight with tea. (Beef casserole and dumplings for those foodies that might be wondering.) 

 to all, x


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi,

Am back from Dublin and lots going on at work!!  to everyone

So sorry about your Nan, Amanda its awful especially when you are older and develop proper adult relationships with them I had all 4 of my grandparents at my wedding 5 years ago and now they have all gone its awful. But just think of it that room needs to be made for your all of our babies which are going to be conceived xxxxx

Ive had a month off been to the hos today to collect my prescription and my next treatment will be in 2 weeks time oh no them dreaded needles again.

Hope everyone gets   soon and lots of      to everyone 

Kaz


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies

Wiggywoo - Just like you I'm struggling with my AF more this month than usual.  Guess I'm just more disappointed, coz I had more hopes this month.  Hopefully next month will be our turn for the BFP.  

Well Yoga wasn't quite as fab as usual - found out that one of our ladies is pg - which reduced me to tears (good job the lights were out and only by candlelight!).  In the 13 years that I've done my yoga it's only been me in the class who's been pg, and just typical that when I get the IF diagnosis - POP - there's a pg lady there to "unbalance" me.  She was right in front of me so I could pretty much constantly see that cute little bump.  Must go and give myself another hefty kick up the a***!!!! 

We did some chakra work tonight and I focused strongly on the orange sacral chakra, sending out lots of positive energy to us all.  Hope you felt it!     Hope this doesn't make me sound too mad! (Well, more than usual anyway!).

Sweet dreams ladies.  XXX


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi. 

Sorry to all those who have had BFN's since I was last on here 

Amanda- Thinking of you . Good luck with the follies

Julie- Sorry you aren't unable to start your 2nd cycle as quickly as you would have liked. 

Zoie- I've pm'd you. Hope your doing ok.  for us both on Friday.

Kaz and Essex Girl- Welcome back.

Wiggywoo- Welcome. Hope you are feeling a bit better since chatting with the lovely girls on here.

Hi to everyone else.

Only one more day and then I can test. Not feeling very positive. I've had AF pains pretty much on and of since basting. Yesterday I kept needing the loo alot and I have watery cm (sorry tmi!) Always get both of those a day or two before AF arrived so am preparing myself for a BFN. Blood test due 17th but 14dpo on Friday so doing a HPT. 
Hoping to be proved wrong     Emma x


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Amanda im so sorry to hear about your nan, 

Emma b have everything crossed for a   for you

hope everyone else is ok,

Go for another scan tomorrow   i have some good size follies.

Wishing everyone else l


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Marmaladeboo- Thanks. Good luck with your follies tomorrow


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi emma got you pm and sent you one back   all goes well for us both
hi to everyone else and welcome newbies


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning ladies

Just want to wish good luck to all those that are testing today..Really hope and   we get some  .

zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all, well busy day for me yesterday Dh's Father got rushed into hospital, he had a heart transplant nearly 20years ago and he had very low blood pressure and couldn't wee for over 12hours, thankfully he is now settled in hospital and I can relax a little well only a little as I have a corporate party I have organised for tonight the company has been going for 20years so I can relax once that is in full swing tonight and everything is going well.

I have heard from KittenPaws she is going for a blood test today and has to wait 3hrs for the result, if she doesn't get online I will keep you posted with the results when she texts me xxxx

Sending lots of   over you all xxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks Lou - let us know about KP.


I've been up half the night with an ill DD. Gave me a panic as she said her neck really hurt - immediately started worrying that she had meningitis!  But she's OK this morning, just a funny virus thing.  Then while I was up with her, I felt really funny and passed out on the bathroom floor. Had to wake DH up - who sleeps through earthquakes - but felt guilty as it's his birthday today!!!  Anyway feeling a bit achey and tired this morning but not too bad so going to have a lazy day. Have put cbeebies on for DD!

Going back to bed for a bit now.

Faithful x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Faithful - you take care honey and relax


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi ladies....hope you are all well.

Faithful - hope you & DD feel a bit better today...take care.

Marmaladeboo - good luck with the scan today 

Wiggywoo - I know what you mean about feeling low - some cycles I feel worse than others....you need to do what is best for you & if not chatting so much to your friends makes you feel better then do it  


Emmab & Zoie - good luck for testing tomorrow 

Got a day off work today which is nice but going to see my Nan at the hospital .  Good news from the scan yesterday though which has cheered me up...lining was at 8 & two follies...one at 16 & one at 15.  Got another scan tomorrow morning and probably basting on Monday which will be cd26!!!  This will be my longest cycle ever but at least we have got there...hooray.  Leicester - I took your advice about the hot water bottles and think that has helped.

Food so far....toasted bagel with tinned spaghetti in tomato sauce....(probably won't have time for lunch today so I thought I had better make up for it this morning)....

Just settling down to have a cup of tea & watch some TV before going to the hospital.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah come on Amanda GFG   I know it sounds daft with the hot water bottle but it seemed to work with me, good luck for scan tomorrow and fingers crossed for basting on Monday  

Mmmm bagel very nice not had one of those for ages, I have had tomotoes on toast for breakfast....


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah Amanda - got there in the end. I'm really glad you got some positive news. 

Feeling a bit better now, so going to have a shower and tackle some housework!! My 5 year old DD has just been explaining to me how you make money from selling antiques after watching tv all morning!! 


Zoie and emmab - good luck for tomorrow. I'm so hoping for good news for you both.

marmaladeboo - hope scan shows some good follies for you today.

Faithful x


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya Ladies 

God I've missed you lot!!!  Hope all ok - I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts but hopefully will be able to tomorrow (boss off on hols - hip hip hurray!!)

Stupid pc's have only recently come back online and boss is hovering every few seconds as he's dumping lots of work on my desk to do while he's away so I apologise for my absence, no personals and my short post but will be logging off shortly!!

Good luck to everyone who's testing today and over the weekend.

have a great day if I don't get back on 

Lots of love 

xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Good luck for testing today KP. I really hope it is good news  

Amanda-Good news about your follies.


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

It's very quiet on here today.

Emmab - how are you feeling? Is your AF due about now or not? Hope you get your bfp tomorrow.


Just made some carrot and sweet potato soup for lunch, as they were the only healthy things I could find in the house!  Was quite nice I have to say!  Got to start eating healthily again! Need to get to the shops to get some veg!
Faithful x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies

Just wanted to say hi & good luck for those still waiting to test.

Sorry for lack of personals.  XX


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Faithful

Tomorrow is day 14 since basting but my period isn't due until Monday. I responded quickly to the drugs, so was basted on day 11. Keep feeling as though AF is about to arrive, but have felt like this on and off since the basting. No pregnancy symptoms. Blood test is on Monday but am going to do HPT tomorrow as it will be 15 days since my trigger.

Julie- Thanks x


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hiya

Great news about your scan Amanda...Fingers crossed for basting on monday  

Emma and zoie lots of luck for tomorrow..How are you both feeling?

Leech congrats on your bfp thats fantastic news

Fathfully hoping hope you and dd are feeling better now

Hi to everyone else   

zarzar

p.s Anyone know how Kitten Paws got on?


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

emma - hope AF stays away for you   I had the same thing with my first attempt. but my AF arrived 14 days from trigger shot rather than on my usual cycle day, so I didn't get to testing day.  So you never know if it hasn't arrived tomorrow that could be a good sign.  My AF is due tomorrow so let's hope mine comes and yours stays away!!!! 

Zarzar - Feeling better thanks, but dd asleep, so obvioulsy not herself! I keep checking to see if any news on KP too.  Hope no news is good news.

Faithful x


----------



## Stormyd (Dec 12, 2007)

just want to say good luck to you all. it has been really helpful reading your posts. I hadn't wanted to post because i wasn't as far on as you all were but hopefully next month i will be starting! woo. i have got my first appointment through for the iui clinic on 3rd April, cant wait now. 
Good thing about it is i am with wakefield authority and having to pay a bit to get down the waiting list but the list has shortened and Leeds authority have asked me to go which means i might not have to pay the bit extra. 

Hope this is a lucky year for all of us. look forward to talking to you all some more.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Faithful, that has made me feel a bit more positive. Going to go and buy HPT now ready for tomorrow morning. Glad you are feeling a bit better. Hope your DD gets well soon.

Zarzar- Thanks. Feeling ok but Af pains on and off. 

Welcome Debic. Not long til the 3rd. Hope it all goes well

Anyone know what time KP had her blood test today? I'm dying to know how she got on.  it's good news


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Afternoon all,

Big congrats to Amanda for getting to the stage when you can finally be basted!    I might borrow the hot water bottle trick, sounds like it works a treat.

Good luck to Emma and Zoie, really hoping that you get your   the waiting and not knowing must be awful, analysing every twinge, I know that I would be.  

Marmaladeboo, how was your scan, hope you’ve got some good follies, any idea’s when you’ll be going for basting? 

Leicesterlou, hope the party goes well tonight and that you are able to enjoy it along with everyone else!

Faithful, sounds like you had a rough night, hope you and DH are feeling better today, take it easy. 

Hi to Debic, I’m new here to and finding it very helpful already.   

Thanks for all the positive vibes last night Julie, can I ask, do you carry on doing yoga over the 2ww, I’m so paranoid I don’t know whether to carry on with things like?  

Well I’m feeling a little better today, had a good cry with DH last night, he’s so lovely and supportive, bless him I feel so lucky that we are together. I popped into SIL this afty and spent some time with my nephew, it he weren’t family I couldn’t have done it but as we’re all so close he’s just the perfect tonic for making me feel better! 

Have to dash, DH is on his way home and I’ve done hardly anything all afternoon and should at least start the tea when he comes in!      (Pork steaks in Clementine sauce and rice tonight.) Oh, still doing badly with the water, not sure I’ve had any today, oops!  

WW xx


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Amanda, congrats on getting to the stage of basting, hope i'll be joining you there soon

WW i'm not doing to well with my water intake either, i have to flavour it with juice, 

Scan went ok today, had a couple of good size follies on right side, not so god on left side, took nurse ages to find left ovary, it was hiding apparently  have to go back again tomorrow for more bloods and another scan

wishing everyone wellx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello everyone - sorry for lack of posts & personals today, having a bad day  .

Just wanted to reply to Wiggywoo as she asked about yoga - Sadly I only made it to the first week of my 2ww before AF arrived.  However, I did go to yoga that week.  My yoga tutor knows what's happening, and I said I would be there more for the meditation than lots of the posture work.  However .... I did loads of the stretching and though I did the sun postures I chose not to do anything which pulled on my tummy.  The fab thing about my yoga tutor, is how she always says your yoga is a personal thing, and there is no competitiveness, so to just do as much or as little as you want.  When I was seriously ill a few years ago (and was in a wheelchair/then on a frame) I still went to yoga, but obviously was very limited in my postures.  If nothing else the breathing and "postiveness" of it all feels great.  (As you may be able to tell my yoga is v.v.v. important to me and keeps me sane - this week excepted with the pg lady in front of me!).

Still   and sending you all lots of   &  , even if I am being a right sad old moo at the moment.


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my questions Julie, especially when you are not feeling so good yourself, it is much appreciated.

Hope you're feeling more like yourself soon, but in the mean time   and lots of


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Morning Girls - Its Friday woooo hoooo!!!

Emma and Zoie - have you tested yet?   

Amanda -     for basting on Monday

Marmalade - how was your scan today?   

Debic - welcome welcome, the time will fly between now and 3rd, especially if you join in on FF.

I am really looking forward to the weekend as we are going to a surprise birthday party on Sat which should be fun and am meeting old work colleague for lunch to have a good old gossip.

Hows everyone else doing today
Essex G


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Essex Girl

I keep checking to see if we have any news? KP, Emma and Zoie - what's the news?  Hope it's positive.

Hope you enjoy your weekend EG, sounds like lots of fun.  Nothing planned for me.

Stuck in the house again today with ill dd.  Been debating whether need to take her to docs or not - I hate that decision.  Think she's ok though.

Faithful x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies ... quick one today .... dd poorly (it must be catching!) so needs lots of attention.  Has bad chest, which has turned into bad asthma again.

Just wanted to say hello and     for today's testers.  It must be time for some BFP's.

XXXX


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone its bad news my end did a tast and it bfn so now hoping period shouls start tomorrow or next day cause my af is not sctually due till 16th but dr said to test 14 days after basting .
anyway got an appointment with dr in april to then go on to get refereed for ivf .
good luck to all todays testers emma im   for ya!!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Zoie - Just posted longer reply on the 2ww thread.  I am SO sorry honey.


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

oh Zoie,

I am really sorry too hon. Had everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls

Zoie sorry about your BFN  

I feel very tired today after the party last night, it all went well but now can't wait until 3.30pm so I can crawl back into bed


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Zoie

Really sorry it was a bfn for you...wishing you all the luck for IVF


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey girls sorry to be the bearer of bad news but *KittenPaws* has asked me to let you all know she got a  as she doesn't have access to the internet at home, she is ok and is feeling quite positive and will be back online Monday


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Lou

Thanks for letting us know..So sorry KP. Glad to hear that your feeling positive though. fingers crossed for next time


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,

KP and Zoie sorry to hear about your BFN wishing you well for next time.

Scan went ok today, 3 good size follies, 20, 15, 13, sent me home with booster, just have to wait for phone call to say if i have to take it tomorrow or sunday or have to go back for another scan on monday.  If I am able to take it tomorrow or sun should be basted monday or tuesday, keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.

 to everyone else whatever stage your at x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for the BFN's today girls .... 

Stay positive .. it will happen 

TLZ xx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Zoie and KP - thats pants! Not fair not fair not fair!  

Hope you are both OK and not too down - but give in and have a blummin' good bawl if you need to. 

I hope you both have something nice planned for the weekend - you both deserve to be spoilt I think.

Essex G


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

nothing seems to be fair but everything happens for a reason they say 
i rang barts aswell today to get some info and it turns out that after the 30th of april i will have to wait around eight weeks for my firt consultation and then around 3/4 months to start treatment so will start my treatment this year which for me is a bonus cause i thought it would have been longer!
so this news has cheered me up abit and now i can concentrate on getting my body healthy and ready for ivf .


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah Zoie well done for being so positive


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

So sorry Zoie   

Hope you all ok today - up the wall again - boss has left a ton of work on my desk which needs to be done today even though its been on his desk three weeks or more - grrrrrr!!!

Will def try and catch up on personals sometime today or tonight if i ever get home

Lots of love and luck to all 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Leech don't let them work you too hard honey.  How are you, any sickness yet?


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies....thank goodness its friday 

Zoie & KP   sorry to here your news but well done Zoie for the   for starting your IVF later in the year....good luck to the both of you.

Leicester - hope you manage to catch up on your sleep over the weekend 

Faithful - hope you AF arraives when you want it...doesn't it seem odd that you might look forward to it so you can start your treatment when for the last few months you have been hoping that it stays away 

Hi everyone else...hope you are all doing ok.

My scan today went well & this time the Consultant did it.  All set for basting at 12pm on Monday...hooray...I didn't think I would make it this far this time round .  Got to have my trigger shot at mindnight tomorrow so I am going to have to set my alarm as I will never stay awake that late!

Anyway hope you all have a lovely weekend...I am going to see my Nan tomorrow..I saw her yesterday and she had her eyes open (although not focusing on anything).  The hospital are trying to ween her off the ventilator & are going to do more tests next week....we are   for more improvement.

Take care everyone.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Amanda yey for basting on Monday ,  thinking of your Nan and hoping for more improvement with her for you and your family


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Amanda - sorry to hear about your Nan - good luck with the basting Monday and your trigger shot.

Hi Lou - morning sickness kicked in big time Wednesday and hasn't stopped since - I'm not complaining in the slightest cos it actually makes me believe that I am pg and its not my body tricking me!! Hardly eating anything though appetite has gone completely - have just had some ginger biscuits for dinner with a peppermint tea and tea last night was two spoons of mash!!  Not very much I know I must try harder to force a bit more down - I am having milky drinks to keep my calcium level up but I don't feel like eating anything at all not even creme eggs!!!!

Did you have a late night last night?  Not long to go now for you - today has gone quick - i'm leaving at 4.30 myself - boss is on his way to Antigua so why not!!!

Anything nice planned for the weekend?

Good luck for Emma xxxxx
xxx


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Amanda good luck for basting on monday, glad to hear there has been an improvment in your nan, my thoughts are with you x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Leech I know what you mean with the sickness and being glad to have it, try and eat little and often instead of big meals, even if it's just a few ginger biscuits here and there....  

Last night I got in a 1am after lots of champagne   at the works party, just starting to feel normal again now   so early night for tonight, nothing planned for the weekend if its nice I think I will be in the garden tidying up, fresh air will do me good....

Anyway girls no food diary today??  Sorry Leech if this makes you feel ill.  I today have pigged out sausage and brown sauce cob for breakfast and work have put on a buffet so just had lettuce coleslaw, potato salad, pork pie, chicken tikka bite and think I might have some crisps!!!  My god I will be putting that 1.5lbs back on this week I think


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

a salad from Morrisons, pineapple & some apple juice so far today...not sure what is for dinner as we are going to DH's Grandparents tonight.  

DH's Grandad is also in hospital having a knee replacement....Grandparents...who would have them !

Amanda


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Zoie & KP, so sorry to hear of your bfn's, fingers crossed that next time will be your time. Good on Zoie for positive thoughts, I know it's tough.    

Good news Amanda for basting on Monday, hopefully I won't be too far behind, having scan tomorrow and should have some idea of dates then.

Just a bowl of veggie soup for lunch today, though dinner tonight could be naughty, I'm thinking chicken with mushrooms wrapped in bacon and roasted veggies - oh I love my food!   

Hi to everyone else, hope those that are feeling under the weather perk up again soon, ww x

p.s. did someone mention Antigua? I'm so jealous, we got married there a couple of years ago and would love to go back this year, but hopefully i'll be big and round and not able to travel - I can wish anyway.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

WW good luck for your scan tomorrow come on follies GFG     get a hot water bottle on your tummy tonight it helps


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Good idea Lou, thanks for the tip     I'm gonna do that tonight whilst I watch Sport Relief - I'll probably end up crying knowing me, those sorts of programmes always get me going and it doesn't take much at the moment.


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

ww good luck for your scan tomorrow

im still waiting for a call to see when i have to go back in, this waiting sucks, if im this impatient now god knows how i'll cope with the dreaded 2ww


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

From my very limited experience it doesn't get any better - which is why I joined FF, it's been a god send so far!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm afraid it was a   for me too this morning. AF due on Monday. If it's not arrived by then will still go for blood test, but I know in my heart it's not worked . Consultant away til mid April so can't start again this cycle. Then going home to UK for six weeks, so looks like cycle two will be in June. To be honest I don't think I could have coped with starting again straight away.

Zoie-  . Have pm'd you. Pleased you are able to start the IVF sooner than you thought

KP-   Hope you are doing ok 

Emma x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news Emma


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

So sorry for the BFN's today girls  

Just a quickie from me as finishing work at 3pm today, meeting DH and taking ourselves off for dinner and a night in a hotel - Wooo Hooo !!

have a good weekend everybody!!

Nix. 

PS.  Food diary:  shredded wheat for brekky, tuna, salad and cous cous for lunch.  Dinner will be wine, wine and more wine


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

emma.b am so sorry to hear your news,   stay well and hope all goes well for future tx -x-


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Emma so sorry to hear your news


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks girls. Just wish AF would show up so I don't still have that little voice in my head saying there might still be a chance  

Nix- Have a lovely weekend with your DH


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Quick message as on my way out but wanted to say so very sorry to Emma.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks WW- Good luck with you scan x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

emma.b...  sorry for your news.  Good girl for thinking positive & enjoy your break between treatments.

Amanda x


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

just an update, have just heard from clinic have to go in to get basted on monday whoo hoo, 2ww here i come


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck marmalade

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sending you lots of       for Monday Marmalade....


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Flippin heck - you have been   today ....  don't know where to start....

Amanda - Great news about your basting on Monday & I am still   for your gran.  I lost my last grandparent 2 years ago, and it hit me hard, so I know just how precious they are.     that she's a tough one and fights this.  DH's Grandad having a hip op as well ...  

Emma.b - So sorry honey & I know what you mean about wanting AF to just come.  It's weird coz you don't want it, but if it's coming you just want to get it over with.  Mine took days to arrive properly this month.    that maybe that little voice is right or     for the next month.

Wiggywoo - Good luck with the hot water bottle & I think I will try that this month.  Hope that on Monday those follies have grown loads.

Apologies for lack of personals now, but the ironing pile is about to fall over it's so big!    XXXX


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Zoie, Emma, and KP - So sorry for your BFNs - have a good bawl and get it out of your system.

Zoie - I really hope ivf gets you your bfp, well done for being positive.

Emma - My months break has gone really fast, way faster than my 2ww did!!! I think a break does do you good to get rid of the negative vibes.

KP - Hope you're ok.

Marmalade and Amanda - All the best for basting.

Julie - Hope dd is better, Happy ironing. That's what I should be doing.

Faithful x

ps due on today and hasn't arrived yet. Typical.


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Quick one before I dash out the door...

Emma - so sorry hun, hope you have a good weekend and DH spoils you

Nix - have a fab time you lucky thing! Get stuck into that room service!  

Have a nice weekend everyone, no matter if your scanning, basting, waiting, hoping or praying     to us all!

Essex G


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Emma sorry it was a bfn for you as well today..I the time doesn't drag too much between now and your next treatment   

Nix have a fab time with dh you lucky thing...I could really do with a night in a hotel..enjoy  

wigglywoo good luck for your scan tommorrow..hope its good news  

faithful..hope af turns up for when expected..so annoying when your waiting for it to happen and it just doesn't show  

I've got my first scan in the morning so hope its good news for me too  

Have a fab weekend everyone

take care

zarzar


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

I have been reading everyone's posts, just stupidly busy with work (keep getting called in to cover sickness-- have already done 47 hrs this week and have to work the weekend still!)

Thinking of you all. (And also hoping I start soon so I can just get on with things!!!)


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wondering how many of you will be around this weekend - last weekend was so quiet here.

Zarzar -    for your scan tomorrow - how fab that your clinic doesn't just finish at 5pm Friday.

Nix - hope you have a fab weekend.  Hope you have a lovely lie-in and some fab food! 

We have just booked to go away over the Easter weekend - Sat/Sun/Mon back Tues and I am really excited.  Only had 1 week's hol's last year on the Isle of Wight and the weather was pants.  Had a couple of cheap weekends at work (I work at Center Parcs not Tescos in case you were thinking that's strange  ), but even if the weather is pants this time we will at least be away from the routines of home.  

Faithfullyhoping - No more ironing pile! How about you?

Marmalade/Amanda/Essex Girlie/Emma/Zoie/Wiggywoo/KP/Lou/Leech - hello as well  

Apologies and thank you to everyone who has tolerated my   &   this week, and helped me through it.  I'm hoping that now my AF is ending, I will go back to being quite mad again!

Hope everyone has sweet dreams and restful sleep.  Off to soak in the bath.  XXXX

p.s - Chocolateellie - typing my essay and your post popped up - so sorry you've worked so many hours this week & still got this weekend to go.    I hope you get some time out next week to rest up.  Take care of yourself honey whilst you are so busy.


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi guys

I'm not sure I can catch up with personals, as you know I'm a weekend girl, and it's already taken me over an hour to catch up with all your news.

So sorry about the BFN's it's so annoying, but we must stay strong.  My BFN was really weird the other week I took it really well the first couple of days and then on day 3 I got stuck in a traffic jam for about 2 hours and just began to sob, by the time I got to work I looked like I'd done 12 rounds in a boxing match....so all I could do was go home again.  

Started last try at IUI this week, cd10 scan on Monday...hoping I don't clash with the easter break.

Good luck to those basting on Monday, you should try the Creme Egg trick (especially this time of year)

Faithful hope AF arrives soon then you can get started.

Zarzar - How was the scan?

Amanda-so sorry to read the news about your nan, I hope she continues to improve, GOOD LUCK for next week.

Leech - eat little and often, and I'll be thinking of you, hope the time flies for you up to your 1st scan date, I now that can be as hard as the 2ww in some ways.  

Love to you all, but especially KP, Zoie and Emmb - you all know were we are if you need us.

MM


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm mostly a 'lurker' rather than a 'poster', but just thought I would drop in to say that this thread is really helping me keep things in perspective, so thank you. 

I'm in my 2ww after my first IUI last week, but yesterday and today I have raging PMT so I feel it's not going to be our lucky time yet.  

It didn't help that my fiance had a(nother) motorbike accident last Wed: nothing broken thank goodness but he's got one swollen bruised foot/ankle and is on crutches.  Work was pretty stressful this week too, so all in all I think the odds are stacked against us this time around.  

Reading people's stories on here reminds me to pick myself up again and stop whinging though!!!

The sun is coming out at last so there's something to be glad about...
And it's the weekend!!!

Take care.  xx


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

PS I've made a ticker for our wedding but can't work out how to put it on my signature info - can anyone help?  I've tried pasting the bit that ends in '.png' onto the 'profile ticker' box, but no joy...


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Morning all,

Hope you all have a lovely weekend ahead, (especially Nix, lucky you   ) our weather is miserable and dh is out all day so I’m just mooching around the house for now.  

Emma, Zoie & KP –     I know you don’t get over these things in a day.

Julie – hope your feeling a little better but please don’t apologise for feeling    -  it’s 
why we’re here after all!  

Marmalade & Amanda – Good luck for basting on Monday    

ChocolateEllie – hope works quietens down soon and you can concentrate on your forthcoming tx.  

Smallredsock – I lurked for a while too, before taking the plunge to post, but so pleased that I did. Amazing how supportive everyone is. Hope your fiancé is back on his feet soon  

MM – sorry to hear that you were    this week, good luck for your scan on Monday, fingers crossed that you won’t clash with easter break.   

Cd10 today so I’ve just had my scan this morning (v.impressed that consultant will go in on a Sat to do scans etc!) and have one good follie at 13mm. Going back on Mon for another scan but looks like Wed could be basting. I mentioned about my early, light and long AF last month and it seems that my blood tests also showed low levels of progesterone so he mentioned that I may have a short luteal phase and suggested that next month I start on Clomid aswell. Feeling a bit nervous about this so I need to do some more research about it, but it doesn’t seem like the side effects are very pleasant   – of course anything is worth it if we get a positive result.

Zarzar, do you have a scan today, how are you getting on

And a big Hello to all the weekender FF girls     to all whatever stage you are at.



WW xx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. The weather is pretty miserable here and i've got loads of washing to do too..Want to try and get all my jobs done before basting next week, so i can just relax for a few days...Also feeling pretty [email protected] due to my cold getting worse. so all in all i'm feeling a bit down today  

Anyway went for my first scan today on cd8 and there was 1 follie at 10mm. got another scan on monday so hopefully it will have grown a fair bit by then. i'm going to be drinking loads of water and putting a hot water bottle on my tummy today. At least it feels like i'm doing something then. Wigglywoo glad your scan went well this morning. It is good that they will do them on a saturday. Hopefully won't be too far behind you for basting. I'm thinking it will probably be thursday for me  . 

I'm not feeling as excited or enthusiastic this month. Last month after scans i was chattering away about this that and the other and today me and dh haven't really spoke about things. i think its because i built my hopes up so much last month and nothing happened that i don't want to go through that again..I wasn't sleeping properly last month 

Hi smallredsock, welcome to FF. i'm sure you will find it reallly helpful and full of support. The girls on here are great   I hope your fiance is ok and that your 2ww goes quickly for you. fingers crossed for a bfp  

MM sorry you have been    this week. hope your scan goes well on monday. fingers crossed 

Right i'm off to lie down with a hot water bottle

Take care all

zarzar


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies - just thought I'd check to see if anyone was around this weekend .... and WOW, lots of posts.  Perhaps it's coz the weather is so pants everyone is inside.  I've done all my chores, so before lunch I thought I'd catch up.

Zarzar - Great news about that follie - I'd have that hot water bottle permanently on me till Monday I think.    I'm going to pack my lovely fluffy piglet one when we go away next weekend to see if it helps.  Good luck with drinking lots of water too.  Then on Monday little follie will have changed into huge follie.   &  .  Definitely agree with getting those chores over and done with so you can chill after basting.

Welcome smallredsock - Sorry to hear about your fiance - I hope that if he is on crutches you will both rest up more during your 2ww which should help. I haven't got many tips on coping, as I got my AF within the first week.  You shouldn't worry about whingeing tho' - we are all here for you to offload onto and support you.   &   for a BFP.  The ticker query - I cut and pasted the one with something like "bbcode" above it, into my signature box and it worked.  Good luck. 

Wiggywoo - Thanks honey.  I just don't want people to think I'm always a misery, and I certainly don't to spread my misery amongst all you lovely ladies.  It is brilliant that you can have scans today - our Fertility Centre is shut over weekends.  Great news about that follie growing -   &   for it to grow & grow before your scan on Monday.  Good luck with all the research about the medication they are suggesting - no wonder you are a bit scared - I would be too.  Hopefully the research will provide some answers and some peace of mind.  

Malteser Maiden - Really sorry to hear how   you've been this week - isn't it hard when those emotions just creep up at a bad time.  Mine seems to catch me when I least expect it - out shopping/Church/work etc.  Hope you are feeling more   now ..... and good luck for your scan.  Hope that you can get your basting before the weekend, so you can chill over the long weekend.    

Well dh has got lunch ready, so that's me done for now.

I wish everyone I haven't mentioned in this post a fab weekend - even if the weather's pants.   over everyone.  XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello weekend IUI chicks, how are you all?  I have been cleaning and ironing all morning and just cooked a chilli con carne for tonights tea, Dh's Father is still in hospital so off to visit him this afternoon.

Malteser Maiden - sorry about your BFN honey, glad to see you back on here was starting to worry about you hun  

Zarzar- come on GFG    

Wigglywoo - the weather here is ok but grey I was going to tidy the garden but not sure I want to be outside as quite cool

Smallredsock -     that you get a BFP 

Chocolateellie - try not to let them work you too hard honey xxx

Julie - it seems alot busy this weekend well done for rounding the troups up  

Anybody I have missed enjoy your Saturday and catch up next week


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Julie Wilts said:


> The ticker query - I cut and pasted the one with something like "bbcode" above it, into my signature box and it worked. Good luck.


Thanks Julie - your advice did the trick as you can see!

   Thanks everyone for the warm words of welcome   

Have lovely snuggly weekends if you can, whatever stage you're going through right now.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone  
Can't believe there are so many pages on here now   - I posted the first post and loads has happened. I have been a bit AWOL as I am a teacher and we got the dreaded OFSTED call this week so my life went out of the window this week - it coincided with 2 late night parent's evenings as well so a bit of the week from   really!

Good luck to everyone in dreaded 2ww        for you. 

  to everyone. 

I will try and catch up with how people are doing. I thought OFSTED had frightened my AF away but it arrived on the same day they did!!! So on countdown to Day 10 scan - week on Tuesday. Just worried that OPK will pick up surge around the weekend and my clinic won't be open. They do 2 insems though so maybe they would do Fri and Mon?  Well I am drinking my pineapple juice, taking co-enzyme and Omega - don't know whether to have protein powder, someone on the IVF thread did suggest it?  My Day 10 scan will actually be Day 13 because of Easter - maybe I should already be using OPK at that point?   Usually I surge around day 16.  The last tx was monitored through bloods and scans though, seems a long time ago that I used OPKs.  At least next week will be calmer and my tx should be during the hols which means I can take it easy and will probably rest more than i normally can. Anything else anybody recommends to do prior to tx to help things do the right thing then please let me know - feels weird getting ready for tx again - it has been 3 months since our last. 

Will try and do some personals in my next post. 
Hi Leisterlou - I certainly remember you from before  

       to all
Tiny x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Julie - ironing pile still enornmous!  

It has been chatty this weekend hasn't it. Very unusual for this thread.  Hi to everyone.

Lots of people seem to have problems with clinics closing at weekends etc.  Seems very odd that they expect your cycle to fit in with the weekend.  My clinic is always open as far as I can make out! Is it NHS clinics that people have the problems with.  Seems like just another thing to get you stressed!

Have a good rest of the weekend.

Faithful x


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi faithfull and tiny

Tiny good luck for this cycle..I'm glad that you have survived the dreaded ofsted visit. that must have been pretty stressful. Hope you can relax over the easter hols. sending   to you. 

If you get any tips on what to do prior to tx will you let me know please..I've stocked up on the brazil nuts and the pineapple juice. Not sure if it will do any good. Anythings worth a try though (within reason) 

Yes it is funny how they expect your cycle to fit in with their opening hours. I've herd of clinics that only offer bastings on certain days of the week. Its a bloody miracle that anyone gets pg. maybe thats why the stats are so low.  

I must say though that i haven't had a problem with my clinics. I have had 2 saturday scans at Birmingham women's and the Chelsea and Westminster do bastings on saturdays as long as you use frozen sperm. I think i must be lucky to have 2 flexible clinics.

Don't work too hard on the ironing  

zarzar


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Zarzar & Faithful

I have a big pile of ironing too!! Cleaned house this morning, about to go and clean a bathroom! What a life!  

Neither of our clinics open weekends - which is just crazy - makes you really annoyed  

I don't like brazil nuts so can't do that one. 

Enjoy the weekend
Tiny x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies.  Well what a   lot we are ....  Expected to check in and find nothing!  

Our private clinic (Salisbury Fertility Centre) is only open Mon-Fri, so if you ovulate Fri you go in that day, if you ovulate Sat (like I did January) you just get to have lots of    and if you ovulate Sun you just go over on Mon.  It really adds to the stress worrying what day you will ovulate.  In January I was gutted to ovulate Saturday, but on the flipside was elated to have ovulated at all!  Then Feb it all just worked out fab - basted on a Thursday so was able to rest over the weekend.  Plus, they can only scan between 8am and 9am as they "borrow" the NHS scanner, so if it's busy month it's really hard to get a scan on the right days.  This month ... well neither consultant will be around the week I'll need basting, so they didn't even want to do scans!  It's not exactly just down the road either - for my early morning scans it's an hour and half drive in hideous traffic!  Right enough whingeing, kick up the   and back to cheery self!  

Tiny21 - I don't like brazil nuts either, so lots of pineapple juice for me.  Ofsted - AAargh - I was working as Clerk to the Governors at our local school for a while and have a little idea of what it's like, so I am really glad you will have the Easter hol's to chill out.  Hope the report is good.

Lou - Not sure what I've done to "round the troops up" but it's nice to be able to chat.  

Well ladies, not sure if I'll be checking in again today - it's my Bruv's birthday and we'll be over at my parents for the day.  We had a FAB meal out last night - I had grilled salmon with fennel/rocket salad, with courgettes/carrots and a scrummy mash with spring onions and cream.  Then I was really naughty and had chocolate brownie with ice cream.  Yummy!  If my bruv wakes up early enough (unlikely) we are supposed to be going out for breakfast, so all in all a bit of a naughty weekend.  

Hope you all have lovely Sundays and got to lie in later than I did today (6.10am!!).  "Speak" to you all soon.

's,  's &   to everyone.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning Julie

Glad to see i'm not the only one that gets up at ungodly hours on a sunday..although i did have a little bit of a lie 7am this morning instead of the usual 6ish  

Your meal last night sounds absoulutely scrummy. I'm dying to go out for a nice meal..it's dh's birthday on thursday do i'm sure we'll do something nice...Last night i was really craving a glass of wine too...didn't succumb though..just had my warm milk 

I had my hot water bottle on my tum most of yesterday and will do so again today.. it will be really interesting to see how much my follie has grown over 2 days by doing so. Last month my follie grew 5mm over 2 days without doing anything so we will see. 

have a good day with your brother today and hope everyone else has a fab sunday

take care

zarzar


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Zarzar - wow - another weekend early waker!

The meal was fab & I hope you have a great meal on Thursday - hopefully you can celebrate a massive follie too!!!!  I did succomb to the wine - only one big glass though. As I'm not on 2ww or having IUI this month I thought it would be ok - don't usually drink these days, but every couple of weeks a glass of wine is nice. My consultant actually suggested having a glass or two!!!

I have a very close relationship with my Piglet hot water bottle . It was a total "I want that" purchase - I already had a hwb, but saw it and it was just so fluffy and gorgeous. I gave in to my desire and I've never regretted it (probably just like SpecialMum won't regret her orange handbag ). I didn't know the hwb "trick" last month, so will be trying it this month. Actually, given the hideous weather at the moment, I will probably need it when we go away next weekend anyway. 

Back to work tomorrow, so won't get to check in till tomorrow night, but REALLY REALLY hope to see a post after your scan tomorrow saying your follie is MASSIVE. Good luck &  honey.

XXXX


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Morning Julie & Zarzae and anyone else around on a Sunday morning.   

Have to be quick as just going out to boxercise class but will be back later. I had a hwt on my tummy yesterday afternoon and will try to as much as possible today so I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow at my 2nd scan. Yesterday follie was 13mm. 

Speak later, ww x


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ladies, quiet on here today,  hope everyone is well,  i did my booster last night so on track for basting tomorrow afternoon.  Good luck to everyone else getting basted, scans or testing tomorrow.

Will post personals later as just a quick visit today x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Marmaladeboo/Wiggywoo - Wow, it is quiet today. Guess everyone's busy doing the family thing.  

Marmaldeboo - Good luck for your basting tomorrow afternoon.      

Wiggywoo - Boxercise - wow - are you superfit then?  The most I've done is boxing on the Wii and it was really good exercise but exhausting.  Do you keep going during your 2ww?  I would guess not .....

Hope you are all enjoying your hot water bottles.....     XXXXXXx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Good luck for basting tomorrow Marmaladeboo, how are you feeling, I'm starting to feel quite excited about mine next week.

No Julie, I'm far from being fit   I decided to cut down on exercise about six months ago (not that I did much before, a bit of running, trekking, cycling but all for pleasure) but of course I've put on a couple of lbs since then   and I'm struggling to shift them. It's difficult to find a balance, if I'm exercising and feeling fitter then I feel happier in myself, and if I'm not I start to feel grumpy and fat - I hate it if my clothes are getting a little tighter. So at the moment I do some exercise leading up to treatment and just yoga on the 2ww. It's amazing to think of some of my friends who I was running with a few years ago and they conceived whilst we were exercising together and now I'm giving up everything just in case.

After reading your situation with your clinic I feel very lucky about ours. Admittedly if we need to go further than IUI we will have to go to another clinic but at the moment I have a 15 min drive to them and they try and do scans and treatment after 4.30pm each day to fit in with patients work commitments etc. Whilst they are not open on a weekend, the consultant will go in on a Sat morning to do scans etc. I didn't get off to a great start with them but perhaps they're not so bad after all.   

DH is watching the footie on the tv this afty so I've got a hwb and the lap top on the sofa with my lovely pussy cat   Since being told that I've got low progesterone levels yesterday I'm looking into which 'super foods' can help boost the levels. It seems brazil nuts are good, but along with some of you I can't stand them, so looking for alternatives. Just realised I'm yabbering on, not even sure if anyone else is around, lol,    I won't bore you with any more for now, WW x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey wiggywoo, It's not just me that's bored in front of the TV then - my dh and bruv are watching the motor racing.  Hence logging on again to FF to see who's about.

Like you, I've put on a couple of pounds, and the clothes are a little less comfy than they used to be.   It's hard to get the balance isn't it - exercising enough but not too much.  All I really do is yoga and keep busy.

15 mins drive to clinic .... mmm, it's like a dream!  Serves me right for living in Wiltshire!

If you find out any more superfoods, please let us know. I try really hard to eat well, but during my AF I do struggle and just crave comfort foods.  I want to know what this "creme egg" thing is all about ..... if it works I'm gonna find out where to get them wholesale!       

Don't worry about yabbering - I am a champion at that - in fact maybe I should add it to my hobbies on my profile!!!     

Keep up with the excited feeling - it'll be contagious for all of us on the thread...        

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday honey.  XX


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Still no AF for me, so I will be going for the blood test tomorrow as planned. Had bad PMT yesterday so am sure AF is on it's way. (still a little voice in my head saying 'what if the HPT was wrong') It will be a relief to get a definate answer.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. We have had a quiet one. Off to the cinema later.

Emma x


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Emma

I really hope its good news for you tomorrow with your blood test. You never know..there have been plenty pf girls on here that got negative hpts before getting positive results. At least you will know one way or the other tomorrow.  sending you lots of     

Well ive got my cd10 scan in the morning. I really hope my follie has grown loads over the weekend. i've been drinking loads of water. actually thought i wasn't going to make it to the loo when i went shopping this morning (tmi sorry). I've also had my hwb on my tum.

Feeling quite emotional tonight and have just been blubbing over dancing on ice  

hope everyone has had a good weekend

zarzar


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hi everyone,

i'm testing on thursday and so far i haven't had one single symtom of any sort. no twinges, pain, nothing at all. i thought that i'd maybe feel SOMETHING?

please tell me i'm just being loopy   i've been reading other girls diaries and i'm making myself a teeny bit concerned that its failed...


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Julie, just saw you’re message! I ended up having a little nap on the sofa,    cooked dinner and watched the final of Dancing On Ice – I’m a Chris Fountain fan   although Suzanne is also very good. And dh’s football team won so not we’re all happy!!  

I ordered a book called Fit for Fertility by Michael Dooley who is a consultant at the Lister Hospital, amongst others, and as we may end up going there (hopefully not  ) I thought it might be useful. After reading through most of it, I now find it a useful reference guide.  There is a lot of information about diet, but the top ten super foods that he lists are:

1. Brazil nuts – rich in selenium, good for men & women
2. Broccoli – good for folic acid & vit B5
3. Sardines and other oily fish – selenium and fatty acids
4. Pumpkin seeds, sunflower, grains and pulses  - good source of zinc and progesterone  
5. Orange juice – vit c & potassium
6. Mangoes – vit C 
7. Dates – provided good carbs, protein, fibre, iron & potassium
8. Oats – protein
9. Eggs – amino acids for men & women, lots of vit’s iron and zinc
10. Wheatgerm – vit E, zinc & selenium

So far today I have had porridge for breakfast, scrambled eggs for lunch and broccoli with our meal this evening. Tomorrow I’m going to go shopping for the rest, fortunately it is only the nuts and dates that I don’t like so 8 / 10 can’t be too bad.

Emma, I feel for you,   it must be difficult having a bnp but then no AF to confirm that. I think that I too would be secretly thinking the test might be wrong. Good luck with your blood test tomorrow.    Have you done any other hpt since?? Which film are you going to see?

Hope everyone has enjoyed their weekends, only 4 more days to the next one!    

WW xxx


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

Emma-- hoping for good news... I hate that in-between of waiting for AF and not feeling hopeful but then she doesn't come and it's a viscious cycle!!!

Zarzar-- good luck at your scan. Here's hoping for the perfect number of good looking follies. 

Wiggy-- Thanks for the info on those foods. I love broccoli and I'm definitely adding the brazil nuts to shopping list. 

Marmalade-- good luck! Hope everything goes great!

Julie-- I completely gorge on comfort food at certain points in my cycle. The stress does not help. I was reading something today about how if you're unhappy, it's hard to eat well. 

That's as far as I've got going back through the thread. Two more days and then a day off. Still waiting for AF, but not really "late" yet. I do have some slight cramping, so that's probably that.

Hope you all have a lovely Monday!


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ellie,

I notice from your biog that you have been on Clomid in the past. I've been told that I may have to take this with my next cycle of IUI and just wondered what your experience of it is. I have read that the side effects aren't great, so it would be useful to hear how you found it - and anyone else of course.

Thanks, Wiggy x


----------



## lindap (Mar 11, 2007)

hi all,
was wandering if i could join yous here as i am waiting to start my first iui hopefully this month as just waiting on af starting which is due on 20/03 but clinic will be closed for good friday so that she comes before then. have not really had to read all the way back but will try and catch with whos who and whats going on.


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi lindap,

welcome, hope a/f arrives soon so you can begin tx,


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls 

You have been very   this weekend.  

Welcome Lindap  

Good luck for scans today    

 for anybody in 2ww

Louise xxx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Morning all!

Gosh you girls have been busy gossiping over the weekend haven't you? Welcome to Lindap and any other newbies.

There seems to be a lot of people due for scans and/or basting this week so          to you all. Mind you if I end up eating a creme egg everytime one of us has basting I will be the size of a small country by the time my next IUI starts.

Nix - how was your romantic night away in a hotel. We want all the gory details, nothing will be considered TMI!

Wiggy - don't get us started on clomid side effects! A lot of us had clomid treatment before IUI and I hate to be the one to tell you but it does have a reputation for turning women in psycho*****es from hell!   so maybe you should warn your partner/husband.

Emma - let us know how your blood test was hun, I'm sure we're all thinking the same thing .... maybe... just maybe.... 

I had a great weekend - Wales won the Grand Slam in the rugby (my father is welsh so its more a religion than a sport in our house), went to fab surprise birthday party and then friends for Sunday lunch yesterday. Perfect weekend really and I only drank two glasses of wine - one on Sat one on Sun  

How are we all today?

Essex Girlie


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning all,

Not had a chance to catch up yet, so hope we're all OK !?

Hotel was FAB.....enough said      

The hotel & restaurant Friday night were both really lovely and then spent the rest of the weekend eating & drinking celebrating my mums birthday..........I don't think tonight's weigh in at WW will be showing a loss let's just put it that way  

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Goodmorning ladies, 

well im back from my week off. Had a nice time just relaxing & pottering around.

As most of you know we got a BFN and to be honest it wasnt too much of a shock but still left us a little heartbroken. So sorry for all the other BFNs over the last week.  

AF came with vengence this month, and the clinic said have a withdrawal bleed and then we go again next month. Im okay with it, i think they will up the meds the consultant is reviewing our file and then will post out prescriptions. 

Ive noticed lots of newbies - Welcome! Look forward to getting to know you all

Im at work and hate it- was so depressed last night and couldnt get up this morning- i think im really over this place!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey partner   missed you last week.  Sounds to me like you need to get out of there and get a new job honey xxx


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Girls! 
Had my first IUI at ACU yesterday. I was very impressed with their service as they scanned me on Fri, Sat and then went ahead with it on a Sunday - which is fab as I don't have to figure out what white lie to tell work when I disappear for a few hours !! 

I found it pretty uncomfortable though and have had cramps & a bit of bleeding since. Hope this is normal. I also found that I have been very emotional for the last two days, its really hard to explain, but I feel quite teary, sniff  

Anyway, heres to the two week wait, fingers crossed! xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lou!!!!!!!!!!  im back!! Yeah im thinking of moving on but need to start about for a bit! 

grace welcome to the mental 2ww! Dont worry its all part of the madness, i cried one minute and 20mins later laughing my socks off! 

Todays the beginning of new things for me, starting good food and excersise regime and more ! Goint to try and shift at least 4kgs before next IUI


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Grace     for your 

KP - Glad to hear you positive honey, it can be hard can't it   we can loose the weight together honey


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Yay! im on the healthy eating road with you! 

So far bowl of muesli skim milk, 2 oat biscuits & 2 mandarins. AF makes me hungry!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes probably not the best time to start healthy eating but keep it up.  I have had wholemeal slice of toast and a banana, then got cup a soup and chicken sandwich with muller light manadarin yoghurt for lunch, then chicken and veg for tea, can you guess I cooked a chicken yesterday  We have decided to move house after next and final tx....


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning ladies

Hi Lou 

Hope everyone had a good weekend..Kp good to see you back. sorry about your bfn but am glad to hear that your feeling positive. 

Welcome grace..wow your clinic are really good basting on a sunday. how lucky..Fingers crossed for your 2ww  

Well i had my second scan this morning and was a disappointed to see that my follie was only 13mm so it has only grown 3mm over the weekend..i'm going to throw my hot water bottle away..i don't think it's worked for me    So i have to go back on wednesday for a 3rd scan so hopefully things will have improved by then.

fingers crossed for those having scans or getting basted today    

zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Zarzar, sorry the hwb hasn't worked but my IUI I ended up having 4 scans as my follies were slow growing, so don't start worrying just yet honey


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Grace - its a rollercoaster this fertility stuff isn't it? Don't worry though we all go a bit   from time to time. I had a little cry last night for absolutely no reason whatsoever. Had a great weekend, nothing to moan about but all of sudden I wanted to cry! Blubbed for 10 mins then was fine!

Zarzar - don't you dare give up now young lady.   We will all send you loving growing thoughts and there will be a huge difference by Wednesday. Keep drinking water and hugging that HWB!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well - welcome back kp xxx

Feel like I'm never gonna catch up with all the posts so I;ll start from scratch and try and work my way back - in the mean time welcome to all our newbies and good luck to all whatever stage you at.

well done on the healthy eating ladies - not doing very well myself - i;m expanding at an alarming rate and have hardly eaten anything - no complaints from me though - wishing my life away to scan date (26th) 

Anyone got any plans for Easter weekend?  My DP is working ALL weekend so will be pottering about the house as usual!!!

Love to all 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Zarzar everything crossed for you-keep  

EG- How are you? 

Hey leech! Glad to see your getting all big n fat! Go beenie!   Gdluck for 26th, you must be well excited!


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your welcomes girls. 
Zuzar - Yes I was v impressed they did it on a weekend as when I was on the nhs they said if I got LH+ on wkd they would abandon. I see from your ticker that happened to you. So sorry - I guess it must be v frustrating. I had 4 follies last week, so was going to have to abandon, but one of them had disappeared by Saturday - not sure how that happened, but v pleased  !!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Leech

Glad to hear from you and glad your expanding now turning back now....  Still not managing to eat much then??  We have no plans for the weekend, hopefully the weather will be dry so we can get into the garden and tidy up


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi leech welcome back..that is great news that your expanding rapidly...maybe you might have more than 1 on board?   
i'm not giving up hope ladies..going to keep drinking the water but was a bit concerned that i might have fried my follies with the heat off the hwb  have had a few sharp twinges on my left side which is where the lead follie is so hopefully thats a good sign..going to start pee sticks on wednesday morning just incase   

not been too good on my healthy eating plan though..yesterday i think i ate my weight in choccie buttons and today i've had the obligatory creme egg..the lady that scanned me this morning though said i was easy to scan because i was nice and slim so that put a smile on my face   going to try and eat lots of super foods that are on wiggy's list...i see pineapple juice isn't on the list though


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

My tummy is massive so I wouldn't be totally shocked!!!  Mind you it could also be the after effects of the clomid as it always makes me swell up - we'll all know on the 26th wishing my life away till then 

Hope you all have a good lunch ladies - not sure what I fancy - I will def be having a hot chocolate though trying to get as much milk into me as I can 

See ya all after lunch 

lots of love 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Mm hot choc!

I had jacket potato + tuna salad

Gonna have another mandarin!


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello Leech - why the milk? Does it help with implantation or something? 
Am gonna try anything and everything over the next 2 weeks

Gx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done KP keep up the healthy eating chick, I joined the belly club on here they are all very nice and motivating when losing weight.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Grace -leech is preggo!!!   on the way!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Or maybe 2 on the way


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Girlies stop frightening me!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww leechie!!!!   its gona be so great! im excited for you! 

maybe even


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You lot are so cruel!!!   

Sorry if TMI but I'm sitting in work with my tights pulled down to passed my knicker line as it is so uncomfortable over my belly!!  I don't look pg just FAT!!! Oh and my bb's are the size of Jordan's (pre reduction op!!!!!!)

Again I'm not complaining bring those symptoms on!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ooohh I would love to have big jugs!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I cant stop laughing! Im sure you look lovely leech!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

He He - believe me KP I don't!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't worry about it Leech, your gonna get alot bigger honey


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

My dreams of looking like pg rachel out of friends has been shattered!!!  

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

She wasnt even really pg! (im watching the re-runs too!! lol love it)

JLo was a real pg woman, she piled it on and still looked gorgeous!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

actually J Lo did look gorgeous forgot about her - maybe I will be J Lo instead of Rachel!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

We want regular photo updates of your tummy when the bean starts showing


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Yay JLO it is.... im such a sad-o... love her! i think she is beautiful!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lou was that bean or beanS!!! 

we love you leech!


----------



## Baygirl (May 29, 2007)

Hi ladies,
             Do you mind if i join this thread? I'm starting my iui cycle on my nxt af, which is mid april.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes sorry could be beans couldn't it.  Got me feeling hungry now thinking of baked beans....

Welcome Baygirl


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i may never look at baked beans the same way again.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I love cold baked beans!!!!!!!  Lets think of Leech's bean as a jelly bean then


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi baygirl welcome to the thread - ask away any questions you have

Lou and KP are naughty girls - they distract you from your work, ruin your diet etc the list is endless - they are such bad influences (but so much fun and I lurve them!!!)

PS its a creme egg(s) not a jelly bean(s) or baked bean(s)!!!!
xxx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Love that "little creme egg"  That is a very cute name for your little one.
welcome bay girl hope you find this thread useful


----------



## Baygirl (May 29, 2007)

Thanx everyone 

loving your creme egg idea leechcb1! 

I'm all up for being distracted at the mo, my dh has a cold... oops i mean man flu!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.freedigitalphotos.net/image/s_cadburys-creme-egg.jpg here you go then Leech your little one


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Lou 

Looks just like her daddy!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You definately have a good looking DP then...        Have you managed any food today hun?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww def looks just like its daddy, has its mummys gooey soft centre!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech you said her are you convinced your having a girl then?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

its defo a girl according to that FT remember! oooh and due in oct maybe my bday!?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

He He - he's gorgeous!!  I've been doing that a lot calling it her we both do actually!!! Think its what the the FT told me!!

Had a half a cheddar cheese toastie and a hot chocolate for lunch so better than I've being doing - might go and get another hot choc in a minute - I'm very sleepy - could do with a red bull rather than a hot choc!!!!

Not sure what to have for tea - might have a baked spud and an early night!!!  I am forcing one creme egg down every night whether I want it or not - its turned into bit of an obsession and ritual - will have to stock up in case can't get my hands on them after easter - DP has bought me a creme egg easter egg as well -he really should think of better hiding places as it wonlt last long where it is!!!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's good leech, keep up the creme eggs too  

Right I am off for the day now girls, supposed to be going swimming tonight, might do then again I might not bother will see how I feel later, have a good evening all and catch up tomorrow


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Have a good time Lou     Enjoy your swim if you go 

Your other half got you running round after him Baygirl??  That manflu can be quite serious!!!

What you up to tonight KP?  Did you join Fitness First? 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

bye lou! have a good evening xoxo


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

well i havent joined cos ive decided im going to start swimming. Got 1st lesson next tuesday ( i need to learn first) and im going to soon start cycling in to work. 

DH is gonna take the 1yr free fitness first offer cos he is already a member and a big gym junkie. Will save us more money that way. Swimming is cheap 2 x a week.


----------



## Baygirl (May 29, 2007)

leechcb1... 
              I was really nice to him for a while, but as its bin going on for over a week now i'm fed up with it!

Bye leicsterlou, enjoy your chocs


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

hi bay girl! Im KP the resident naughty girl! 

Guys i am having the worst ever AF cramps after this IUI. Its chronic. But its actually not that heavy just really painfully crampy! I am doubled over a my desk!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm scared of the water and can't swim out of my depth - my sis is a great swimmer and she loses loads of weight when she swims a bit

MW advised me not to go the gym until three months so have a another 6 weeks before I can do anything  - been doing a fair but of walking though so should stop the weight on my backside a bit!!!

Baygirl they are pain in the jacksies!!

KP - i had bad pain on mine I put it down to the clomid as I said I never normally suffer from AF pain - can you not get an early dart from work
xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

YOU stay away from the stupid gym. Nice walks, eat fresh + healthy and thats it. You dont make me come up there!  

I think i might skip out early cant take it, really hurting. I get AF pain little, not like this.
I have really sore right side, apparently thats the side the foliies were on, dont know if there is any correlation??


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Get yourself off home and tucked up in bed 

take it easy - chocloate on the train might help the pain   

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks hun. But do i still qualify if i take the bus? 

some chocolate on the bus... dont make a fuss? LOL


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I never realized it rhymed what a div I am !!!

You can have choc anywhere my dear!!!

Take it easy 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

im still here, might as well stay till quarter too then go!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll be set free at 5.15 will try and get out a bit earlier but someone always rings at five and I get stuck with them going on and on and on about rubbish


xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i know what you mean. 

Leech you cant tempt me with choc i just remembered HEALTHY EATING for me. Want to shift 4kgs before next IUI! 

got 6 weeks....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry forgot about that - you stay away from the choc and I'll have two creme eggs tonight - one on your behalf!!!

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

oh boy its gonna be a long 6 weeks! i can feel it already!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

First couple of days are always the worst on a diet - I go to bed early to stop me eating!!!

Gonna put my phone on ansaphone and try and dive off early so if don't get back on have a great night 

Be good 

xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

im off now too, you have a good evening

love to you and creme egg! LOL xoxox


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Just lost 2 posts  

3rd time lucky...

Leech - glad that beanie/s is growing.  How many Follies did you have at basting?  What is the maximum number it could be , without them splitting of course... .  Only joking hun!!

Zarzar - 13mm isn't too bad, you're nearly there. Have you tried drinking lots of milk?  It worked me for last go, I had one enormous follie?  (Although was on Menopur too)

KP - Glad to see you back, a month off isn't too bad, honest.


Emmab - Any news on blood test?  Hoping for good news.


I've been for baseline scan today cd2, start injections tomorrow.  Don't feel very upbeat though, some positive thoughts would be very welcome.


Faithful x


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

wow its been busy on here today, 

hope all is well with everyone,  just quick visit as going to lie down, got basted today so guess im nw officially on 2ww, gave to wait till 1st april to test, its going to drag  

  going out to you all x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Marmaladeboo - fingers crossed for you "2ww", take care and we are here for you as you have officially stepped onto the rollercoaster honey   Sending lots of     

Faithful - yey for starting tomorrow sending lots of               this will be your turn honey  

Well I am now looking for an electric bed for my FIL so he can come home and lie in bed all day, typical men won't help theirselves will they  

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Marmaladeboo - Well done for the basting, enjoy having an excuse to rest!!! 

Lou - Thanks for the positive vibes.


Faithful x


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Oh Lou, KP and Leech - you make me laugh after a long Monday at work.

Leech - Love the name you've given..."little creme egg" - What's the other one called?

Welcome to the newbies and welcome to the mad house.

Emmab - any news on the blood test?

Hope the besting went well for Amanda, Wiggywoo and Marmaladeboo  - Testing on the 1st April (my birthday) that must bring one of you good luck      

Zarzar - I also have a scan again on Wednesday, I had 2 follies this morning, one 13mm, but they've promised me that if everything isn't ready to go for Thursday that they will abandon this cycle (due to Easter Break) rather than risk doing basting too early or late.  So we'll make the decision Wednesday.  Does anyone know what the minimum or best follie six is, to help me influence the decision on Wednesday as this is my last go at IUI on NHS

Faithful - come on girl, positive thinking all the way this cycle.      

Hope everyone else is doing ok
Love
MM


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry...I meant to ask follie size ?  (not six!!!)


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Evening all,

Just caught up on Lou/Kp/Leech antics this afternoon – do you girlies get any work done    Anyway hope your looking after yourself Leech, am loving “little crème egg” by the way.

Zarzar, keep going with the hot water bottle and anything else that’s suggested, you never know you might have a big growth spurt,     for you anway.

Marmaladeboo, lots of positive & sticky vibes coming your way.    Make sure you manage to have lots of rest and spoil yourself over the next two weeks.

Faithful, I’ve just come back from yoga where we were told that we have 3 different ways of feeling, one of them being tired, lethargic and downbeat. Apparently we should go with it as to resist will make the feelings persist. I’m quite open minded so I go along with these things, haven’t got a Scooby if it’s true though!! Perhaps you’ll feel a bit more positive as it gets closer to basting. The first 7 days of this cycle I was really miserable with no enthusiasm to do anything and it seems like someone flicked a switch and now I’m mega excited about being basted soon. I’m sure you’re positive thoughts are on the way.   

Malteser -      we don’t want your cycle abandoned now do we!!!

I just had another scan today, I think he said that my follie is 16.5 mm, it was 13 on Sat. Problem is dh is away on Thurs so the consultant said, well we’re have to do it Wed then and hope for the best. My cycle tends to be early rather than late so fingers crossed, but I got the impression that if it is over 18mm that’s ok but he would rather it 20mm. What I forgot to ask, was how big the lining of the uterus is, because I think that that is what my low progesterone levels might be effecting. Haven’t go a clue if this makes sense, btw!  

Any news from Amanda or Emma??

WW xx


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, everyone. I've just been giggling at all the creme egg references, although that's really sweet and I love it and I want a creme egg (literally, and a baby!)

Wiggy-- I found clomid pretty tolerable. I did have hot flushes pretty badly and was a bit irritable, but nothing unbearable. I took it at night, which supposedly helps with some of the s/e. 

Leech-- I bet it goes really quickly now till the 26th-- that's only a week from Wednesday, right?

kitten-- hope you feel better.

faithful-- I'll send you loads of positive thoughts because if you get a bfp this time you could have a baby around my brithday, which is of course a very good sign.  

Still no sign of AF. It's torture, and the longer it goes on, the more likely I'll have to sit out a cycle because I won't be able to have time off when my boss is on holiday. Boo. Either she needs to come soon or wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ellie,

It's so difficult isn't it, I thought that I knew all my dates for basting etc so didn't have a problem with dh having to go away this week and what happened, af arrived 6 days early, just typical isn't it.   

I hope that your's is a bit more considerate and appears quickly so you don't need to worry about your boss' holiday - you could do with having as little to worry about as possible.

All this talk of creme eggs and your user name being chocolatellie is making me hungry! I have a dilemma, I got home to find a small box of Hotel Chocolat choccies on the table, thing is dh is out til late and I don't know whether they are for me (or us!) or not. Can't think who else they would be for as he probably got given them at work (we haven't got a HC near us) so do I have one and then risk eating the whole box or wait which might mean having to wait until tomorrow - it's torture whatever!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies, and all the newbies.

No personals tonight, because I'm a bit   and really tired.  Just didn't want to read all the posts from today and then just vanish.

   to everyone.

Catch up soon. XXXX


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Morning ladies…hope you are all well

Welcome all newbies & also hi to everyone else !

Quick update – had my basting yesterday & test date is 4th April.  DH swimmers were good….last time they only put 6.4 mil back in (10 mil in sample) and this time they put 10mil back in (20 mil in sample)!  Fantastic….just goes to show that all the supplements I have been force feeding him have helped !

Have a nice day everyone.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all

Amanda sending lots of  your way honey, good news on your DH's swimmers the vits seemed to work for my Dh last time too xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya Ladies 

How is you Lou?  Did you do well on the diet?  Did you go for your swim?  

Hello KP - hope you feeling better today and resisted the urge for choc and cakes 

Malteser - best of luck for your cycle - you will be put on the naughty step with Lou and KP if anymore "multiple" talk!!!!

Amanda - Well done on basting honey - good job on dh swimmers - make sure you take it easy - PUPO

Faithful - good luck with injections - I had 3 large follies on 1 side and 2 not so large on other together with some smaller ones nurse didn't bother measuring - I can't remember the size but I barely remember by own name at the moment!!!!

Marmalade - Good luck on 2ww   

Wiggywoo - good luck for Wednesday my dear 

Chocolateellie - Hope your af turns up when you want it to 

Emma - thinking of you today honey - hope you bearing up xxx

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned and good luck to all   

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey leech, not done too bad on the diet this week, didn't bother going swimming as couldn't move off the settee I was watching The Fixer last night anybody else watching it?  Weigh in tonight so will see, but next 2 weeks are going to be bad as birthday lunches and nights out so will have to get back on it after that....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

10 days for your BIG birthday - don't worry about sw through that time you just have a ball!!!  Whats your dh getting you - have you been throwing him hints?

I've sky + both weeks of the fixer - will settle down and watch it at weekend when he's in work - can't wait for some time off 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure what I want for my birthday, he did go and look for some jewellery but I told him not to bother, I have booked a hot stone massage and said he can pay for that, have been thinking and can't think of anything else.  I am sure you will love The Fixer I do, well I think anything with Tamsin Outhwaite in it is always good isn't it.  How are you feeling today hun


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm ok - very tired - good job boss is off as can't get motivated in here - got meetings at 10.30 and 12.30 so need to get my act together!!

Just had some fruit toast for breakfast and have brought some fruit in for lunch - need to start eating a bit healthy - whats on your menu - good luck for tonight just in case I forget 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

morning all. bit busy but wanted to say hey to my fav girls. xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done Leech, I have had beans and scrambled egg on toast for breakfast, got corned beef sandwich for lunch with some celery and cherry tomatoes and a muller light youghurt and then steak and veg for tea, all healthy stuff thanks for tonight, fingers crossed I have lost but will be happy to maintain.

Hey KP - don't work too hard honey


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone!! 

Not posted on here before as I was a bit confused  lol Doesnt take a lot to get me confused!!

Im on my 2nd IUI and in 2ww 

Just having a quick cuppa before going back to work 

Rachel..xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome Rachel, sending your lots of  and       for your 2ww.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Rachel 

You found us - welcome to the thread - as you can gather our fave topic is food!!!!

You take it easy in work xxx

Lou your menu sounds better than mine 

KP don't let the witch work you too hard  

xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Morning girls

got dd off ill again!   She's full of cold and as there seem to be loads of weird viruses going around at the mo thought I'd better keep her at home. I don't want her coming down with anything worse. 5 of my friends children have been in hospital during the past 2 weeks with strange viruses, bit scary really!

Anyway going for acupuncture later, so she'll just have to come with me - could be interesting!!

Hi earthspirit - welcome to the thread, you'll never keep up with it, I can't!! Hope 2ww isn't too awful.

Amanda - well done on basting    amazing the difference swimmers can have between cycles isn't it.  I'm sure my DH will be worse this time as he's been away with work and drinking again.   Having said that I don't know what it was last time.  Perhaps I'll ask this time.

Lou - what date's you birthday on? It's the big 30 isn't it?

I did my first injection today - didn't break glass bottle this time, in fact it all went quite smoothly.  Feel quite proud of myself. Must go and do some ironing......

Faithful x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Faithful, well done for doing your first injection, being home alone too, brave very brave     My 30th is on 28th March honey quite looking forward to it, boss is taking me for lunch next Tuesday and then booked Friday off and going to Jongelurs in the evening so should be a good week xxx  How are you feeling now a little more  

Here is some baby dust girlies....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome Rachel - gdluck on ur 2ww! 

dont get mixed up with trouble lou & leech! 

Im being so good. 

Had muesli + skim milk

little mix of melons cut up

so far so good!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done KP, you are doing really well and tell that DH of yours their will be trouble if he keeps putting too much temptation infront of you, tell him to eat the fattening stuff when he is out of the house or else


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone..!!

I can see me gettin very lost on this thread!    lol

Food is also one of my favourite topics so I should fit in fine here!!!  
Im feeling a bit rough at the moment..think I have a chest infection, and I had a bit of a fever last night...apart from that though Im fine and feeling relaxed in my 2ww.
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Earthspirit - my you are very calm for the 2ww, only 6 days till test day so is that Monday then are you doing HPT or blood test?  Any feelings on whether it has worked  P.S. You should be fine, quick hint leave your food diary for us all to dribble over during the course of the day


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

relaxed & 2ww dont belong in the same sentance!!!! lol bless u


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

well on my first IUI I thought I was quite calm and relaxed and when I went and had acupuncture I realised that I was really quite stressed..she took my pulses and said that I was very stressed! I cut out caffeine as I drink a lot of tea...so its been about 4 weeks now of drinking decaf tea  I have made sure that I have breakfast every day aswell as sometimes I skip it purely because when I work Im up and out by 7am and sometimes cant face eating that early...but now I make sure I eat something wether I want it or not!
So this IUI I just feel so relaxed its untrue!! Its not even crossed my mind to start testing early Im just gonna wait for monday and do a hpt then.
I feel that its worked purely because the basting was such a nightmare (my cervix was closed)..so I just think surely because I had such a rough time with that something positive has to come out of it!!
Im not getting any side effects this time to the pessaries..last time I had everything going!! So everything is different this time so Im feeling positive  

Im addicted to boiled eggs again... I was on first IUI aswell? So am eating about 4 a day!! lol
Also beetroot and salad cream sandwiches, and egg and tomato sandwiches!
Last night I cooked a big fat roast dinner with chicken and loads of carrots and sweet potatos (roasted in olive oil)..it was bloody lovely but I've got the farts today!! lol
This morning I've had a bowl of cereal and 2 boiled eggs and Im drinking loads of water to get rid of this cold that I have...oh and I always drink hot cranberry and blackcurrant Mmmmmmm!!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmmm now my mouth is watering hot cranberry and blackcurrant, I love hot blackcurrant.  I really hope you get that BFP on Monday you deserve it with the nightmare you had with basting     for you


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

aww thanks chick


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Goodluck- i have everything crossed for you! 

Oooh egg yummy! Im getting hungry all this food talk!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not long till lunchtime KP... What have you got for lunch today?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

not sure something healthy. but dont know what?? any suggestions?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Jacket potato, salad, wholemeal sandwich, soup, pasta


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

KP Spud with cottage cheese and pineapple - yum yum 

Don't know what I feel like - might go for a walk into town and see does anything grab me 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes the fresh air is good for you and your 'creme egg', catch up with you shortly as I am off into town to Boots for some face wipes and other little bits xxxx  Enjoy your lunches


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello ladies..How everyone today  

I'm feeling much better today. Yesterday i just felt so depressed and   i didn't want to carry on with this malarky(sp) anymore. Today though i'm in a much more positive frame of mind and i'm sure it will all be ok when i go for my scan in the morning.   

Hi earthspirit..you sound very cool, calm and collected..fingers crossed for monday. You sound like you had a tough time with basting so well done for feeling so positive

Faithfull.. i've just been to the docs with my dd today..there are definately some strange things going around. they are better off at home. Hope she feels better soon. Thanks for the tip about drinking the milk..i will certainly give it a try  

Malteaser..i'm an April fool too..i think it's a great day to have a birthday... ..we're only a few days after you lou..there will be lots of celebrations going on in a few weeks

well done everyone on their healthy eating..unfortunately i still haven't been doing that well...had a bacon and egg s/w for brekkie and am having left over chicken pie that hubby made last night

have a good day everyone

zarzar


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Afternoon girls !!

How's everyone doing today ?

Leech - glad to hear that you and the Creme Egg are both (or should that be "all"      ) doing OK !!

You girls chat too much for me to keep up with personals I'm afraid!

Went for my WW weigh in last night and lost another 1 and a half lbs, so very happy with that !!!

Hopefully AF should be here within 2 weeks so I can get started on IUI - only thing that is worrying me is that it's so long since we went for needle training that I can't remember any of it.  Essex Girlie - I might need to pick your brains for a bit of a reminder !!!

Food for today:  shredded wheat for brekky and a zero point soup for lunch - very, very dull but I'm off to France for a couple of days tomorrow so trying to store up some WW points so I can indulge over there !!!  I probably won't get back online till after Easter so GOOD LUCK to anyone testing over the weekend  

I can't wait to get started now.....

Nix.


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Zarzar 

Im havin a late lunch that consists of avocado, cherry tomatoes, and boiled egg with salad cream and a mug of hot cranberry and blackcurrant


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Zarzar - sorry you were feeling poo yesterday, but glad your happier today    

Nix - well done on the weight loss  and enjoy your break in France

Me - well just been into town and spent £22.50 on some under eye conceler YSL so feeling very happy....  Just muching my sandwiches now


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Earth spirit that sounds way too healthy but also very yummy..I wonder why you have a thing for boiled eggs whilst doing iui? At least they're good for you


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

hi ladies! 

hi zarzar hope you feeling better. The hormone circus can be so difficult at times!

I just had a wholemeal boiled egg + rocket sanger with blueberry yoghurt for afters. 

yummo!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Very healthy Ms Paws at this rate you will be knicking my halo


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Glad you feeling better today Zarzar  

well done on the weight loss Nix you clever girl 

Veggie wrap for lunch - was yum but feel a tad full now so could do with a lie down!!!

3 hours to home time - yawn!!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

ARen't we all angels so healthy.........   the pounds will be dropping off


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

ladies i have a little problem. maybe you'all could help. 

My AF has become extremely painful to the extent it makes me want to puke from pain. The cramps are all lower abdomen area and even sides. Not normal. 

Usually i follow a typical AF pattern- light heavy heavy med med light light BUT
its really odd its like nothing then BANG, then nothing then a little. But even when nuthing it really hurts. 

Do u think its IUI related?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP - not sure on the answer to this honey, I always have painful periods but with not much bleeding, post on peer support hun


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

KP - could be the IUI drugs.  I had some quite bizarre AF's when on clomid and normally I am have them very light but painful !!

  to you - I hate period pain!

x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks guys! posted on PS. I hate it tooo

i need chocolate!!!!!!


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

I can only go by the last IUI, when AF came it was very heavy but the pain was no worse than normal...but my periods fluctuate a lot anyway so not sure if IUI related or not??


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry KP i can't help but i hope you feel better soon


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had bad af after clomid too 

Take care 
xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks ladies


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

KP - not sure but it seems quite a coincidence after iui.  Probably something to do with the meds.  Hope it goes off soon.


Lou - sounds like you've got a good birthday bash arranged.  Seems like ages ago since my 30th   

Zarzar - what's the matter with your dd?  I'm glad I didn't send mine to school in the end, she's been asleep on the sofa for the past 2 hours!! Glad your feeling more positive today.  

Must be something in the air because I'm feeling much more positive today too  

Lunch - Jacket potato with beans and ham salad.  Quite healthy.
Followed by homemade lemon drizzle cake (not so healthy, but very nice!)

By the way I'm an April b'day too.  Will be 34 soon - so old!!!! 

Faithful x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Faithful, 34 is not old     any plans for your b/day hun?  Also can I say my mouth is watering now thinking of the lemon cake...  

Well girls I will be off shortly, got a pile of ironing at home waiting for me then off to SW for weigh in,   I have lost some weight.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm an April birthday too - gonna be 32 this year.  I have NO idea how that happened.  Am sure it's a mistake and really I'm still 19 !!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

right we need to organise a birthday bash for all these birthdays girls


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i know!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You are all young whipper snappers - I'm 36 at the end of the month - I also only feel 19 but my poor body is ravaged by time!!!

I'm on for a party - I'll drive you all home 

Good luck for weigh in Lou 

xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Know what you mean Leech - my brains says 19, but the mirror these days says a totally different thing !!


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, welcome earth spirit,

Just got in and have a pile of ironing waiting for me too   so can’t take too long with this.

Was feeling quite positive over the weekend and then wham, had a funny half hour last night when I couldn’t stop crying, this is madness, and I’m not even on meds – yet! Cheered up though when dh said he could take tomorrow afternoon off with me, last time when we had iui I picked him up on the way to the clinic, but will be good to spend some time together beforehand, might not feel too impersonal that way.

Also good to hear that some of your dp’s had increased   after taking supplements etc. any tips on which ones to take?? Last time we had 6mil from 13mil so prob need all the help we can get in that dept as well. 

Food diary is a bit boring today ladies, usual porridge for brekkie, couple of choccie biscuits mid-morning (well some had to finish them off, they were lonely) and a bowl of sweet potato soup for lunch – yum. Reckon I’ve had 2 glasses of water today aswell which is more than most days. Probably salmon and lemon couscous for tea….


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

19 was the best year of my life - I feel about 100 years old when I see young girls out and about (i also look 100 years old as well which doesn't help!!)

Can't believe my next big birthday is 40 (gulp) feels like a week since I was 21 

need chocloate NOW!!!


xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a good evening all 

WW - my DH has had selenium, zinc, vit c, folic acid and vit e and his improved no end.

19 wish I was back there again xxxx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

....my birthday too next week ...the 27th & I'll be 32...still feel 24 though 

Wiggywoo...I get DH to take sanatogen gold & a zinc supplement too...thats all!  Hope that helps.  My DH has only been doing it for a few weeks & already we have seen the difference between the last sample at the begining of Feb & the latest one yesterday.

Amanda x

PS Risotto for dinner tonight....yum


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

we so need to have an April party... im not till october...


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmmm.  All our IF problems are with me so haven't given much thought to DH's count for IUI.  What's the minimum amount needed ??

I've been force-feeding him (literally!) Wellman vits for about 6 months but I'm sure his beer consumption counteracts this really


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Not sure what the minimum amount is, I think that I've read a thread somewhere, maybe peer support, from lots that had BFP with lowish counts so I'm taking that and counting on it  

I also read somewhere else that it takes 3 months for the swimmers to mature so what he eats/drinks etc now will have an effect in June. On the flip side what my dh was doing 3 months back was generally drinking and eating lots in the run up to Xmas - great    (Our IF isn't due soley to dh, my endo and recently discovered low prog levels also play a part, don't want it to seem like I'm perfect!)


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

it only takes one   as they say...


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

April birthday bash - sounds good  

Do your clinics tell you the   count?  Our clinic has never given numbers - just said that it was fine and good enough for iui!!!

Was thinking of asking next time but DH decided that he's coming with me ( which is nice), not sure he'll be too impressed with me finding out how good his swimmers are!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

yes absolutely- they tell you how much. We received a letter post iui telling us all about the sperm, motility, figures, progression etc.....

ask them for that. Im sure your DH will be fine with it, its all good to know.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't keep my eyes open - i'm having an early dart (30 mins early) but makes all the difference with traffic 

have a good night ladies 

Hope you get well soon kp - tell dh I'll be round if he tempts you with cakes   

xxx

PS I was never told count in clinic but told sample was good - they don't seem to go into too much detail in my clinic even with follie sizes I had to press for size - maybe if i'd self funded they would have elaborated a bit more - as kp says it only takes one good swimmer (to make a creme egg) 

Lots of love and luck 
xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

mind how you go leech xoxox

night to all you lovely ladies !


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Grr why is nothing simple with this IF lark

I've just been told that i have no one to look after dd when we go for our iui. We have to go down to london for at least 1 night and were hoping to go down for 2 so i can rest after basting and not have to rush home (i don't get basted til 4pm). now we will have to take her with us and goodness knows where she will sleep..(we're staying with sil in her flat)

Sorry for moaning but it feels like everything is against us


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ohh, zarzar sorry to hear that you've been let down by whoever was going to look after dd for you.   It does sometimes feel that everything is against us but you need to see these obstacles as a challenge, grit your teeth and carry on - it might be good to have dd with you, would she see it as a chance to play at being a nurse and look after her mum?!?!? Just an idea, I'm not very good at this, sorry. 

Emma, if you're around, good luck for your blood test results later, I just read your 2ww diary.  

Finished the ironing and just waiting for dh to come home, didn't really get to see him last night and we've got loads to catch up on.


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Only popping in tonight, off to see neice and nephew.
April birthday party sounds good..one idea is to pick one night and all log in to the live chat room, I did this a couple of times with the Clomid chicks last year and it was such a giggle.. what do you think girls, shall we pick an evening in early April and go for it


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

Wiggywoo said:


> All this talk of creme eggs and your user name being chocolatellie is making me hungry! I have a dilemma, I got home to find a small box of Hotel Chocolat choccies on the table, thing is dh is out til late and I don't know whether they are for me (or us!) or not. Can't think who else they would be for as he probably got given them at work (we haven't got a HC near us) so do I have one and then risk eating the whole box or wait which might mean having to wait until tomorrow - it's torture whatever!


Hehehe. I work for hotel chocolat. I'm sick to death of easter eggs at the moment. But, I always have a decent supply of chocolate. The only downside is not being able to buy people pressies because they're so used to the freebies that it's not special coming from me anymore (and I worry they'll think I'm cheap because I get a discount!) Good luck tomorrow!

Amanda-- Sounds like things went well. What with the bank holidays, I bet April 4th comes around quickly. You test at home, is that right?

Zar-- That's so terrible. Why can't it be simple? All I keep thinking is that it'll be worth it in the end.

I think we're gonna have to wait till next cycle, as I'm spotting now and this will make CD1 this weekend and put all potential basting dates right smack in the middle of boss's hols. Great.  On the plus side, this means we can pay some off our credit card and get another paycheque in before we start, so that's always a bonus, i suppose.

I'm all about an April birthday party, even though I'm a december baby! As long as there's going to be party hats.


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ellie, ha ha, I always wondered if working for somewhere that produces chocolates would be good or bad, well if you have any more freebies I know loads of ff girlies who are keen on the odd chocolate or three   

Sorry your af is going to arrive when you least want it, but good on you for seeing a positive side to it.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks wiggy..I think she would have enjoyed that...However, it seems the panic is over as my mother in law's neighbour is now going to have her whilst my MiL is at work and then she will sleep over at hers..so panic over for now at least 

Chocolateellie..yep any i could certainly help you with any spare choccies   Sorry you will be missing out on your iui this month..i know how frustrating that can be. I like the way you are looking on the bright side


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Evening ladies, well weighed in and put 1.5lbs back on going to have to   if I am going to loose anything in the next 2 weeks, was feeling great but now am fed up

Malteser - good idea about us all going in the chat room one night xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Zarzar I have a thorntons egg here and just worked it out it would be 41.5syns if I ate it, do you want me to send it to you


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hold on, now I've just read milk chocolate is a low GI food?? (Am hoping low gi diet and metformin will somehow help with IUI).


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Well the good food intentions for this evening have well and truly been forgotten about, the salmon that we were going to have is still in the fridge...because..... we just got back from our local indian restaurant!!    We're also on our way to finishing off that box of choccies   struggling to find a good reason for it at the moment.........obviously our patronage at the indian is all to help the local economy, and as for the choccies, well I wouldn't want to offend by not having them......  

Pleased that you're all sorted again zarzar  

Haven't heard from Julie today, hope that you're feeling ok if you read this


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Forgot to say, basting tomorrow at 5pm, so if any of you have a moment then   would be appreciated. Of course if you happen to have a creme egg to hand.....well it worked for Leech and I'm willing to give anything a go


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies, 

Wiggywoo - just read through the last 3 pages and there was my name ... yup, I'm about now.  Bad day at work, but I'm off next week (thank God).  Bad night so far at home - mil on phone then a friend called to say her Grandpa had passed away and her friend's Mum!    DH burnt his fingers tonight and is really tired and grumpy too.  

You're all so chatty in the day it takes ages to catch up, and I'm hanging tired after work, so apologies for lack of personals today.  Good luck for those basting tomorrow (inc. Wiggywoo), and   to those who are suffering with a dreadful AF at the moment.  

Hopefully I'll be a bit more awake & a bit more   tomorrow.

Sweet dreams everyone. XXXX


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning ladies..another early one for me  

I actually woke up at about 5.30 as i was convinced that i was going to get my surge today  . I did the test but it was a no..however, i'm still convinced that something is happening and i think i may have peed(sp) on the stick to early so i'm going to try again this afternoon. I have my scan today at 10am so hopefully it will show a nice fat follie and then i'll get my surge this afternoon so i can go for basting tomorrow.   thats my plan anyway..i just hope my body decides to play ball.

Julie sorry you seem to be having a tough time lately..I hope you get to have a nice break over easter and that you'll feel refreshed and ready to go after. 

wiggy good luck for basting today..will be sending you lots of   vibes.

Lou 41 syns for an egg  ...thats loads, they are hollow after all. you wouldn't think that they would be that much..i used to do sw and even i couldn't knowingly eat 4 days worth of syns in 1 sitting  

anyway i will update after my scan..good luck for all those basting and having scans today  

zarzar


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya ladies 

Lou don't get down about the little gain you've been doing a great job 

Good luck for scan Zarzar

Wiggy I will have a creme egg at five in your honour and hope it brings you as much good luck as it brought me - good luck honey 

How is everyone today 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Zarzar - you dont' want me to post the egg then??      you get your surge very soon hun xx    

Julie - sorry you are having a bad time at work hun at least you have next week off, I only get Friday and Monday off but looking forward to that.  Sorry to hear about your MIL Granpa and Friend  

Wigglywoo - sending lots of          for basting hun

Leech - I am feeling more positive today and instead of my normal beans and scrambled egg on toast I have just had beans and scrambled egg, trying to cut down drastically this week so I can have a treat birthday next week  

Everybody else good morning


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning all

Goodluck zarzar & wiggywoo! Will be thinking of you both today.

Hope everyone else is well..... Im just hanging out for 5pm tomorow..... long weekend bring it on!!! 

Lou try not to starve yourself too much! Remember to eat girl!!! and just want to say you have been doing fab-keep it up!


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

good morning girls

Was supposed to be going on shopping trip today with friend to Birmingham, but dd home ill still  . Haven't got any money anyway, so just as well probably  

Zarzar - hope LH surge comes for you, glad you got your dd sorted in the end - it's all so complicated isn't it. Will have to find somebody to have mine next week when go for basting because it's Easter Hols! Hope that Follies is nice and big.

Wiggywoo - hope basting goes well today - not keen on creme eggs myself, but if you think it'll help I'll force one down in your honour!!! 

malteser maiden - chat night sounds like fun to me hun.  We could get the creme eggs in too!!


Must go


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks KP, I am eating just trying to cut out bread as I do eat alot of it and I figure if I can cut out bread and lots of spuds and fill up on salad, fruit and veg, hopefully  will get a nice loss next Tuesday and then can relax a little and enjoy my birthday week, my boss is taking me out for lunch on Tuesday to Ask so I can have their honeycomb cheesecake so if I don't get a loss I won't be having the cheesecake, that should keep me motivated!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

You need to have some carbs! Dont go all kate moss on me! lol

i am having a cofee! Im so happy. All through my tx cycle i had no coffee, no sushi nothing just to be safe n sure! Going to cut it out again next week. But for now caffeine me up! lol


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

lol..ok Im really lost now..cant keep up with everyone!! 

Anyway, Morning everyone! 
Im on a break from work so havin my second cuppa of the day and some giant buttons!!
I did have my cereal this morning and am gonna be having another avacado, tomato and egg salad again for lunch 
Sorry for not saying individual hellos to everyone...give me time and I will get to know whos who and whats what!! lol

Rachel..xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless you were good weren't you, I didn't cut out my caffine, get that hit in before next time.  

Kate Moss in my dreams honey, I will have some carbs stop worrying about me, there's enough of me not to disappear just yet  

Hey Rachel - we are all slightly   you will catch up soon honey


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

haha! I remember the day i got my BFN DH had bought some sushi from john lewis, i charged straight to the fridge and chowed down! Then that avo had myself a big cappucino! Lol... 

Hi Rachel! Im the resident trouble maker...


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

whats everyone doing then.. are you all office workers?
Im a homecarer and work not far from where I live so I can pop home when I get half hour here and there.
Im just watching Jeremy Kyle at the moment! class! lol

I've been taking paracetamol cause Im not well...tryin not to take a lot though! Do you think thats ok what with bein on the 2ww..? I know its safe to take during pregnancy but I dont know if theres a recommended amount?
Sorry to get off the subject...whatever that was! lol


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

im an office "worker" .... lol. 

Depends what you call work ! 

Paracetamol is safe-dont exceed the limit! Ibroprofen isnt too good. It affects the quality of eggs so unless you need it, i would steer clear.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am an office worker, well fertility friends surfer really....  

I am sure th paracetomol will be fine like KP says dont' exceed the does, what's up cold, try honey they reackon it's better than anything else nowadays don't they.


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

thansk 

its a dry cough and really bad chest..bringin up loads of crap!
I do usually have honey in boiled water cause it does soothe the throat but of a night it gets worse and I feel terrible so have to take the paracetamol. Only taking about 4 a day.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh you should be fine then hun, hope your not lifting etc in your 2ww with being a carer?


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

no I dont do any lifting.. I have always suffered with a bad back anyway so always use hoists etc when needed, definitely dont lift


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

If you have a cold i suggest a small shot of tsp honey, sqeeze of lemon and hot water to mix. Then drink it and it has a very soothing affect! 

chicken soup is another- natural remedy helps fight inflammation and stops white blood cells from doing this. It helps thin mucus too! 

If your brave try some garlic it helps fight viruses. Its a natural antiseptic. Also Eldeberry is good for you, that helps fight viruses. 2-3 drops is all u need, can get it at local health store. 

And i think thats about all i got !!! lol

walking book of science!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP you should have been a doctor


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i know! Lol, i studied anatomy & biology when i was doing psych so i think that all this stuff interests me and i always remember it!


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks KP.... just doin the hot water and honey...out of lemon though, and I love garlic but am out of that aswell! Only have the ready made paste stuff in a tube and Im not puttin that in my mouth! Would rather have a fresh clove!
Got no chicken soup but will buy some and have that later ...good for the soul that one too aint it?? lol
Thank you


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

always a pleasure  

and you need to go shopping, lol!


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi ladies..wow you have been chatty this morning

Well, i've just got back from my scan and my follie is now the grand size of 17mm  so still not big enough. This is so frustrating..I don't know what we do now. just wait i guess


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

lol..yeah will have to pop to the shops on my way back from work.
At least I know who to go to when im ill again!!  thanks.x


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

oh Zarzar thats poo 

what size do they want it to get to - sure my largest was only 16-17

xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

zarzar -sorry follie not big enough - How big do they have to be I keep forgetting.  Is it 18mm?  I thought nurse said to me that they can be mature at 14mm +

KP - Enjoy that coffee!  I'm just about to go and make a decaf - do you think that's ok? I didn't do coffee at all for months, but I'm fed up of being good.  It doesn't get me pregnant so I may as well do what all teenage mothers do and eat and drink rubbish.     Well a cup of decaf anyway!!!


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

hi zarzar

Are you having IUI..
Do you have another scan booked
xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Zarzar try not to worry too much! What size do they want? Are u on nat cycle? cos i remeber depending on if its meds/nat they require diff sizes


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what size....i think 18mm but what difference can 1mm make?. I think it's just a case of waiting for the surge..i'm going to do another test this afternoon so we shall see. I just feel like something is going to happen if you know what i mean. Yes i'm having a natural cycle. i haven't got another scan booked but i can phone and book one for in the morning if the C&W think i need to have one.

Faithfull i know what you mean about being fed up of being good..i think it must do you good to have a few naughty things every now and then. The trouble i have is i feel guilty if i have a coffee or a glass of wine


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

you guys really think im the resident doc now dont you? LOL

all i know is caffeine in drinks & medication can reduce fertility. De-caf contains what like less than 0.5 % so i doubt its gonna matter!!!


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

lol..just been on the typhoo website (im so sad) lookin at the benefits of decaf tea etc...and it does say that it still contains 0.2% of caffeine which is nothin! Tea is very good for you by all accounts  Which is good cause I drink shed loads!


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi all – can’t begin to keep up with you lot. Honestly I’ve only been away from the office for one day and I come back to 5 pages of chat!!

Re the follie size – I know my largest one was only 17mm on the day I had the release injection so not sure why they won’t go ahead?

Nix – not sure if you’re around now but you can call on me anytime hun if you can’t remember needle stuff. I’m happy to PM you my phone number if you want – just shout. 

Ok food so far (already feeling v. guilty as you lot are being sooooo healthy) – plain croissant and handful of honey roasted nuts. I know that croissant are full of calories but in mitigation it was only a plain one, it could have been a chocolate one. And the nuts were brought into work by my administrator whose son is a chef and he made them for her last night. They are yummy macadamias with honey, spices and sesame seeds.

I must and will have salad for lunch!

I just counting down now to AF so I can start my next IUI, should start tomorrow or Friday, but that does mean I may have to baste early or late due to weekend. Not sure whether to go for it (will 24 hours really make that much difference) or abandon til the following month. Aaaahhhhh! 

Good luck to all those basting today and tomorrow and of course our lovely 2ww girlies.     

Essex Girlie


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im sure a little never killed anyone!!!


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi essex girlie...nice to meet you 
Im just gettin the hang of all this now but Im about to go back to work so by the time I get back I will be lost and confused again!! lol

xxx


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hehe, I went away to clean my kitchen and came back to a page of new posts.  

Zarzar-- That's awful, but you must be almost there, right? I think your intuition about something being about to happen is good. 

I finally have a day off and I am catching up on housework which is no fun at all, but at least I stand a chance of keeping up with this thread!   Then it's back to work tomorrow, Friday and Saturday, and then I have 4 days off. Ahhhhh. I have grand plans to empty and clean/organise all the cupboards in my house, but I might just sleep in and have lots of nice baths.

I need to go to the library and try to find a book on low GI diets. I know porridge is good, so I had that for breakfast with a little honey and some orange juice. I've been one whole week now without any diet coke (this is huge-- I am a diet coke addict.)


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

My god been in a meeting for 40mins and come back and lost  

Zarzar - keep testing for that surge honey, its frustrating when it natural as they just seem to leave you, they scanned me and then sent me home with ov tests and told me to ring them when I got my surge which I tested every morning so fingers crossed it comes today/tomorrow xxx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey all  

Zarzar, I have everything crossed that your follie grows 1mm...go follie go!

I have just had scan on cd9, had 2 follicles - one is 16mm and the other is 14mm. I am having another scan on friday cd11 and really hope that they have both grown lots!! Aything I can do to make them bigger!!! My linig was a bit thin (clomid) so taking prgynova to thicken it up. Does anyone know if 16mm and 14mm is about right for my cycle time? 

Hope everyone is hanging in there. At least we have a long weekend ahead of us!!

Emma XX


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Emma they seem good sizes for your cycle, mine were smaller than that at around the same time.

Come on girls here's a follie dance for you:

              

GFG


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

loving the dance

Emnjo your follie sizes sound fantstic i'm sure in 2 days time they will have grown loads..i worked out that mine have grown 4mm in 2 days so if yours do that you will be fine.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning everyone ..... finally, I am about during the day ..... dd at nursery and I really should be getting on with some chores, but if I don't catch up now I will be TOTALLY lost.  I'm   enough at the best of time.  

Feeling more   than yesterday .... my boss got me to organise some flowers/card for a lady in my Dept who's just had a baby (don't begrudge her at all, but wish he had chosen someone else to organise it), then found out another colleague is pregnant.  Thank goodness I have some time off now - I really feel like I need it.

I'm gonna try with the personals, but forgive me if I get lost ... remember I'm really  

Zarzar - Glue that hot water bottle to you and sit by the tap honey.  I need to take that advice myself though!  Not having any scans this month so no idea how it's going but I just have to keep  , and I'm gonna start ovulation pee sticks tomorrow am.  Hope those follies have a big old growth spurt today.   

Emnjo - Hello, 2 follies - brilliant and seem like a good size - I think on day 10 I had one which was 15mm (natural cycle) and they seemed happy.  Do you have plans for the long weekend?  

Lou - Honeycombe cheesecake - oh GOD that sounds gorgeous.  Forget the BMS - I think I'll just have the cheesecake.   

ChocolateEllie - I'm supposed to be doing chores too but FF is much more satisfying.  Think I might leave some of the chores till Friday - perhaps DH might help (ha, ha, as if!).

Earthspirit77 - Hello - I'm still getting the hang of this and I've been about for 2 weeks.  Wonder how many pages there will be when you're next back?  

KP - We'll all be looking to you now for all things health and anatolgical (if that's the right word).  I stopped having caffeine about last October, starting taking EPO and just making sure I get my 5 a day, and even though I haven't had a BFP, I do feel healthier and have more energy.  Every now and then I do crave an ice cold coke!     I try hard to keep off the choccie, but during AF I just give in and today I've bought some Creme Eggs!  Hope that all the orange around me, plus the creme eggs will give me that BFP I am   for.

Faithfullyhoping/Leech - Hello ladies.  Hope you are both good and looking forward to the weekend.  How's the nausea Leech?  I remember thinking I would eat so healthily when I was pg, but was so sick for 4 months I lived on a diet of ginger biscuits/plain toast/plain hula hoops/tea cakes/scones and jacket potatoes.  It was SO worth it though - I almost enjoyed being sick ... see I really am  .

Wonder how many posts there's been since I started my essay.

Take care everyone.    &


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

HI Julie 

Glad you feeling a bit brighter today 

My sickness has eased this afternoon have got a pack of ginger biscuits on my desk and keep having a nibble of them - woke up this morning and felt as tho I'd been on the ale all night - not good - but the symptoms make me believe its really true.  

Off to meet friend for coffee (decaf of course) well done on giving up the caffeine its really hard I was a ten can diet coke a day girl plus red bull and coffee - thought i was dying coming off it the headaches were horrible - feel better off it tho - sleep a whole lot better and for longer.  Mind you coudl do with a red bull to keep me awake in the afternoons !!!

have a good lunch ladies - no menus today for anyone?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Julie the cheesecake is worth it I don't normally like puddings but this one is fab and I have been craving it since I last had it nearly 2 months ago.

Leech glad your feeling better hun 

Well my food diary for today is rather boring, here goes:
Breakfast: baked beans and scrambled egg, Lunch: sticks of celery, cucumber, cherry toms and spring onions and ryvita then muller light, have lamb chops tonight for tea with veg no spuds!!  Got to shift this  weight


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

That halo will need a polish Lou - well done 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Leech, got so upset last night when I had put on that I am going to try and loose as much as possible this week and then maintain next week.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok the food talk is making me hungry ... will be heading out to the kitchen soon  

Food diary ..... 2 weetabix/decaf tea for brekkie, then crisps about 11.30am, have a prawn salad for lunch with a creme egg for afters, then just a couple of slices of fruit loaf for tea as I have yoga tonight and need to eat something early.  Oh, I've also had a fruit smoothie, and will be grape munching during the pm.  I'll probably have an apple after yoga tonight.  

OK, now I've REALLY got the munchies .... off to the fridge!   

p.s - It's my birthday too - on 2nd April.  Not sure whether I want to celebrate or not really - 37!!!


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies ...one more day after today until the long weekend ....everyone seems to have been having a healthy eating day today...

Zarzar & emnjo - have your tried a hot water bottle to help your follies?  

Julie - glad your DD is feeling better now.

ChocolateEllie - sorry that you will have a delay in starting your treatment...hopefully it will come round soon...I am supposed to test at home but last time AF came 2 days before test day...I am NOT going to buy an HPT in preparation 

Essexgirlie - hope your AF shows up when you want it too.


Hi to everyone else...hope youa are all doing ok  

so far I have had...1 banana, handful of brazil nuts, some grapes, chargrilled vegetables & regato cheese pasta salad, an apple & some fruit juice...mind you off for chinese tonight as it is my step-dad's 60th Birthday 


on the job front - I am not office bound, I am in & out all day....I work in environmental health.

Have a nice day & enjoy your lunch / dinner!

Amanda x


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Amanda does a hot water bottle help? LWC told me that I shouldn't have baths during my 2ww as heat on your womb area is not a good thing...does this not apply to follies?? confusing!!

You girls reply so quickly!!! I can't keep up!!

Julie are you having another IUI soon? We started all this at the same time, loads of luck to you!!

Has anyone thought of doing egg share? a nurse asked me about it this morning, saying that I was lovely (ha ha!!) and should share my eggs!! Rather odd reasoning, but we are using donor sperm, so it would be my way of giving something back. I am just not sure that I would handle the other women getting pregnant, and me not. Maybe the nurse was wrong about me being lovely eh!!

XX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Amanda/Emnjo (and all you other lovely ladies - I'm not ignoring anyone!).

I was hoping to do another IUI this month, but my 2 consultants aren't around next week - one is off sick, the other on hol's, so Fertility Centre won't even scan me!  Howsabout you honey?  

Was GUTTED when I found out last Tues, but now I am trying to kick myself up the   to get more   and hope that on our weekend away we can have lots of  .  Will start ovulation checks tomorrow at home, but think it's on it's way as I've had few "bubbly" sensations today (does anyone else get that or am I more   than I thought).  

Healthy eating day .. me.... hardly, that creme egg is just begging me to eat it! 
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Emnjo I am moving onto to egg share with IVF/ISCI just waiting for test results and to go for counselling, I see it as giving a kidney away and always willing to help others plus it reduces the cost massively


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi emnjo - I think that some heat does help....perhaps it it increases blood flow around the abdomen which can encourage the follies to grow.  I was worried about the hot water bottle being too hot (considering the advice about not having hot baths) so I go some cura-heat pads which are heat pads which you can get from the chemist for period pain and used those....they did not seem to get too hot so I thought that it would be ok.  My cycle started on the 21st Feb and it took my  follies ages to grow until I was basted on monday which was day 26!

hope that helps.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Emnjo i got it from ff beginners guide http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0 makes a good read but it says further down

Warm the abdomen 
The Chinese consider it important to encourage good blood flow around the womb. This helps to build up the placenta to provide a hospitable environment for the embryo. "Warming" foods, such as red peppers, beetroot, tomatoes, red berries and some spicy foods, are rich in antioxidants and cleanse the blood. An occasional glass of red wine is warming and relaxing.


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

im back again...only about 2 new pages to catch up on!!

To pick up on the 'warming of the womb' topic, I've been using a wheat bag that you heat up in the microwave as my acupuncturist suggested it so use that every evening.. I too did also wonder about the hot bath thing though? Although I hate hot baths anyway so doesnt really apply to me!

I had my avacado, tomato, boiled egg and beetroot salad... was beautiful! Also been adding a few fresh raspberries to my cereal in the morning (eatin a lot of 'red' food) aswell as my cranberry juice 

I used to have a pepsi addiction... big time so I understand the coke craving your having zarzar! I always took a 2ltr bottle to bed with me??!! Along with copious amounts of tea and about 40 b&h a day!!!! But 5 years ago I had reiki and was cleansed..so naturally went off of pepsi and crap food like mcdonalds etc I packed up smoking and I dont drink....Im so good aint I !!! lol

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well earthspirit looks like you'll be stealing my halo as you are more of a saint, well done


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Me too .... back again.

Ironing, and I'm bored already!

I've got one of those wheat bags too, so think I'll start using that tonight.  Unfortunately, I've always loved really warm baths, but have had them much, much cooler since ttc.

Earthspirit - My prawn salad was yummy as well (the creme egg was horrible ... only joking ... it was FABULOUS ... don't think I've had one since last Easter).  Well done you on giving up such a massive caffeine addiction as well as smoking and crap food!!!  

Lou - I think you should get to keep your halo, but Earthspirit should definitely have one too!

Oh, well, back to the ironing pile.  XXXXX


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

lol...I reckon theres enough halos to go round, so we can both have one!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks girls I will keep my halo then, just think Julie if you get that ironing done you could have one too


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

well i've done another test and still no surge  so i'll try again tomorrow. the clinic are talking a bout forcing ovulation tomorrow night so that i don't ovulate on a sunday again but i don't really see how this is going to help me. 

you ladies really are too healthy..i remember once upon a time when i was like that and i'm sure i will be again..but not now 

emnjo i would love to do egg sharing but unfortunately i'm a carrier of the genetic disorder haemophilia so i don't think any other ladies would like my eggs   so that isn't an option for us
more ironing julie? wow. I've done my pile of ironing today but it was only small..i try to do as little as poss where ironing is concerned


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I never used to iron anything and joked that the only wedding present that would never wear out would be the irong.

These days though I iron loads - dh has shirts for work and dd creates an unholy amount of ironing!  I love doing her bits though - its the king size duvet that drives me insane  

Sorry no surge again today Zarzar - it's so frustrating when it happens at the weekend! Hope you get that surge tomorrow.  

Egg sharing ....   to all you ladies.  As I'm in early menopause and have very reduced egg supply it's not possible for us, but a fab friend of mine who lives in the USA offered her eggs to us when we found out our diagnosis.  What a fabulous thing to do for other people (plus great to be able to save some £'s too).

Right, back to the ironing ... I'd love a halo!


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Halo's all round then?! lol

Dont get me wrong Im still a sucker for chocolate.. I will never... NEVER give that up!!! We all have to have a vice dont we?!  lol Just made a few changes here and there, I mean 40 cigs a day is not good at all and neither is caffeine when you can drink up to 12 cups of tea a day and 2 ltr bottle of pepsi in a night!! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Zarzar - sorry no surge     it arrives tomorrow hun, even though I had natural IUI I had the hsg shot to ensure I ov, so bear with them hun.

Julie - I can't believe you iron your duvets covers       I never do as the creases soon drop out once on the bed, well thats my excuse anyhow, I did all my ironing last night.  Thanks for the praise on egg sharing  I can go through with it waiting for tests back and I just can't leave the IUI girls  

Well my plans for tonight I am sorry to say going to visit my neighbour she is terminally ill with cancer so I can see it being a very upsetting night    , she is ok at the moment well spaced out on morphine and doesn't have long left but besides that she seems to be ok but I have been putting off going to see her, I think I am scared of what I will see as I haven't seen her for over a month but she keeps asking when I am going over (she lives opposite me) and so going after work today, we have been friends for over 6years (since I moved in there) and used to go on holidays together as couples so she is much more than a neighbour, so wish me luck girls xxxx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

(((Lou))) sorry to hear about your neighbour/friend 
I lost my sister-in-law to cancer 4 years ago and it was horrible saying goodbye to her  So I can understand how you're feeling


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Lou - yep, I'm a kind of ironing addict ..... I only iron the top of the duvet and definitely not the bottom sheet!  DH drives me mad when I iron his hankies all nice, then he shakes them out and stuffs them in his pocket! I should have ironed last night but just couldn't be bothered & had another load of washing to iron from last night anyway.

So sorry to hear about your neighbour/friend.  It's so hard to see someone you care about suffering with cancer.  My friends brother passed away on Valentines Day due to cancer.  I wish you all the luck you asked for - I'm sure you will give her a great deal of comfort.   

Do I still qualify for a halo if I finish the ironing after yoga tonight? .... need to collect dd at 4 so gonna run out of time this pm.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Julie yes you will still qualify for that logo, but it will mean you have to keep up the good work hun  

Earthspirit thanks hun   yes it is awful, I watched my Gran die of it over 10years ago its and EVIL EVIL disease.

Anyway I am off very soon so all you girls enjoy your evening and Julie don't work too hard at yoga


----------



## Baygirl (May 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
                God i only missed a couple of days and it's taken me hours to catch up on all the posts!
I'm useless at names and things so it'll be no personnels yet i'm afraid!
I have an april b'day as well, its the 1st actually so i really am an april fool!  
Food is top on my hobby list as well, so it seems i've come to the right place.
      good luck to you all
            jackie


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok, headcount on those with April birthdays ...... me (2nd), Baygirl (1st), Lou ?..... can't remember who else?


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Jackie 
Are you having ant treatment at the moment..I see on your little signature bit it says iui in january.
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

BIRTHDAY LIST

LEICESTERLOU 28 MARCH
JULIE WILTS 2 APRIL
BAYGRIL 1 APRIL

Anybody else, any suggestions for date/times we should all meet in the chat room??


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Lou - just noticed your bubbles weren't ending on a 7 .... think that might have been me earlier today ... so I've made amends ....  X


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank Julie, just I also post on the egg share board and they all say to have bubbles end in 7 brings good luck.  

Bye to everyone and catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## Baygirl (May 29, 2007)

Hi earthspirit77,
                        i'm  gonna start my iui in april, gotta take provera for 7 days starting on the 7th, and then hopefully af will arrive about the 17thish! but i know all this could all change depending on af!


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

well good luck with the treatment...hope all goes well. Sendin positive vibes!!


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Please add me to the birthday list too.....mine is the 27th March  

Julie...blew you some bubbles so that you end in 7 too  

Amanda x


----------



## Baygirl (May 29, 2007)

Cheers earthspirit77,  good luck with your 2ww, when is your test date?


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Sorry couldn't help myself replying to Julie - you iron hankies!!! Are you insane woman!  
Only kidding, I once shared a flat with a bloke who ironed his socks! He really did have way too much time on his hands. 

I am completely the opposite I don't iron anything unless I really really have to. I have been known to only iron the front of a shirt and just keep my jacket on all day  

My poor DH also irons his own shirts as apparently my ironing isn't up to the required standard - which suits me fine. Someone might think I ironed his shirts badly on purpose so that he wouldn't ask me again


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi ya ladies 

I'm in march birthday club as well 30th and i will be gulp gulp 36!!!

Good luck for later Lou  ^hug me^ ^hug me^

Has KP been sent to the naughty step today?

xx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

my test day is the 24th 


lol at the ironing topic!!! I dont iron...ever!! I hate it, Im no good at it so therefore I dont bother with it! I do own an ironing board and an iron and db got it out the other night to iron his shirt. I wack things in the tumble for 5 mins and that seems to get the creases out a treat!


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you add me to the birthday list too..i'm on the 1st of april too. so thats 3 of us now i think malteaser is on the 1st as well.
i'll be 28


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Finally .. someone's realised I am insane ....     Actually I think its probably more to do with my OCD.  I was really slack today tho' - sent my dd to nursery in an unironed vest!!!  

I don't actually mind doing it - especially if I've eaten a big dinner, and theres some good telly on.  I convince myself it's relaxing and calorie burning too   ... I wish!  DH sometimes irons his own shirts, but like Essexgirlie said, he seems to deliberately iron them badly so I'll get wound up and do them myself.  Hey, maybe I should reinvent myself as "ironing nutter" rather than Julie Wilts?  

So ... birthday list so far ....

27th March -Amanda
30th March - Leech
1st April - Zarzar
1st April - Leicesterlou
1st April - Baygirl
2nd April - Me

Amanda - Thanks for the bubbles honey, will have to add a comment about keeping them on a 7 I think. 

Off to tidy the kitchen before DH gets home and asks what I've been up to all day (pssst - don't tell him I've been posting so much!).  Then, off to yoga for some chillout and exercise time, before finishing the ironing pile.

Hope all you ladies have a good evening & sweet dreams.   &   to you all, and thanks for making me   today.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Really proud of myself that I've managed to stay awake all day in work and have actually done some.... wait for it....... WORK!!!!!  

have a great night ladies - off home to bo bos 

xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls

Have had a job to catch up with all the news. 

Zarzar- hope you get a   surge soon.

Amanda& Earthspirit 

Leech and Zoie- thanks for the PM's

Blood result was BFN yesterday and AF has arrived today. Have been a bit of a wreck, especially as DH went to Curacao yesterday morning. Have managed to stop crying now so thought I'd log in and update you all. Looking forward to a break from ttc when I go back to UK in April for 6 weeks. Next IUI June. Thanks for all your support. Good luck to everyone with their treatment. I will log on from time to time to see how you are all doing, fingers crossed there will be lots of BFP's. Join you all again in June.

Thanks again
Love Emma xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Emma to hear your news. Enjoy your break away from tx - it does give you a bit of life back.      for some more BFPs on here soon. 

I can't keep up with this thread!! There is loads happening.    to everyone. 

My scan in Tue so hoping for a nice follie or 2 (no more thanks as clinic won't treat!). Gone on to decaff tea now as well as coffee and trying to avoid chemicals and perfumes having read a few books!! Who knows what helps though. 

  to you all. 

Happy Birthday to all those with recent or imminent birthdays - seems a lot!! Mine was Jan so long time to wait for that one. 

I will go and blow a few bubbles to make up for lack of personals!


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all, have had a quick read through and lots of you have been online today! Not sure I can keep up with the personnals so if I miss anyone out, sorry…

Zarzar, sorry you haven’t had you’re surge yet, it must be so frustrating for you   

here’s a follie dance for you and Tiny21:         

Emma – I’m so sorry to hear that it’s a def. bfn for you, enjoy your time off from txt and have fun back in the UK with your family.  

Julie – hope you’ve had a lovely, relaxing yoga class. Don’t worry I def. think you’re insane, no doubts there, ironing hankies that’s just ridiculous.     I do all of our ironing and try to keep on top of it but have 8 of dh’s shirts needing to be ironed, I think I need to take some tips from Essex Girl. 

Hi to earthspirit & Amanda on 2ww – hope it’s not too bad for you…   

Best wishes to Lou and her friend, hope your visit tonight isn’t too upsetting for you.  

Hi to KP, Leech and Baygirl and anyone else, lots    

Well I’ve been basted tonight, unfortunately dh’s swimmers were down on last time to 4mil,   the consultant didn’t seem to be too concerned but I noticed dh scoffing a few brazil nuts when we got home – bless him. I’m stocking up on the supplements for him tomorrow and I get the impression that he will take them without a fuss now.

Just so that I’m not getting anything confused, it’s ok to drink pineapple juice on the 2ww but stay away from eating pineapple, is that right Also wanted to ask if anyone has any experience of acupuncture, I’m thinking of looking into it but have no idea about it apart from it involves very fine needles.

That’s all from me for now, gonna lie down on the sofa with a bowl of muesli, newspaper and a couple of mags to keep me occupied.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way ladies...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133754.0


----------

